#kubuntu-se 2012-03-14
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan
<Philip5> kena
<swecarp> du jag tror att jag har komit på eventuellt vad felet med digikam är när jag körde 4,7 utförandet så funkade det men när jag upp daterade till 4,8 utförandet så slutade det att funka med nedladdningen från kameran
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad gjorde för ändringar till 4,8 utförandet i digikam
<swecarp> wb
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> så du tror att felet är med kde 4.8?
<swecarp> ja det kan vara något i ppat som du gjorder för 4,8 för den sista dl från kamera som funkade var i 4,7 utförandet av digikam
<Philip5> den är inget annat än ombyggd emot de 4.8
<Philip5> kde 4.8
<swecarp> försökta tvinga igenom 4,7 utförandet i synapticen men det funkade inte
<Philip5> det går om man rullar tillbaka alla delar
<Philip5> men det är ju en del
<swecarp> ok hur fasen var det man gjorde det  skulle vilja kolla det  inte för att jag tror att du gjort fel men det kan ju vara så att det ligger en bug i ke 4,8 som på verkar det
<swecarp> skall kolla en gång till om det funkar
<Philip5> eller kde 4.8 i kombination med digikam 2.5
<swecarp> just presis 
<Philip5> för mig funkar det hur bra som helst men så har jag ju ingen canon heller ;)
<swecarp> eller jag kanske skull ladda 2,6  för ATT SE OM DET FUNKAR MED DEN
<Philip5> jag kör betan av 2.6
<swecarp> inga bekymmer ????
<Philip5> nope
<swecarp> går det att göra uppdat från synapticen för att få 2.6
<Philip5> inte från mig
<swecarp> det vet jag 
<Philip5> folk ville inte ha betan utan bara stabila versioner på min ppa
<swecarp> det för står jag Philip5  men nu är beta 2 ute så releas är nog närmare än vi tror
<Philip5> finns väl en releaseplan?
<swecarp> maj är den klar så 2 månader kvar till final
<swecarp> jag väntar tills des får köra på min nödlösning 
<Philip5> vad är nödlösningen då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kan medela att översättningen går framm åt det var enklare när man fick det på papper har nog ett 30tal rade till översatta på papper men inte i datorn skall knappa in allt i helgen
<Philip5> sitter du ute på café med bibban med papper så du ser ut som en poet eller författare som jobbar på något avancerat verk och så är det översättningar av open source-program :)
<swecarp> hittade ett litet program som heter  camera en ren ned laddare för kamera den funkar det med
<swecarp> även dartabel funkar att hitta och ladda ner med
<Philip5> finns camera i den officiella förrådet?
<swecarp> sitter på lunchen har till och med en mapp eller snarare en liten portfölj med pappren i
<swecarp> finns i synapticen 
<swecarp> alla undra vad jag görmed alla dessa papper
<Philip5> har du camera som prorgram i startmenyn?
<swecarp> ja
<swecarp> den heter camera app i synapticen
<Philip5> under vad ligger den i startmenyn sedan?
<swecarp> i grafik
<swecarp> ialla fall hos mig
<Philip5> heter paketet camera.app
<Philip5> ?
<swecarp> ja
<swecarp> Philip5,  hittade du det
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> konstiga är att den också använder libgphoto och du säger att den funkar med din kamera men du säger att gtkam hänger din dator och att digikam kraschar men alla använder libgphoto2
<swecarp> gt kam blir så slött 
<Philip5> men funkar?
<Philip5> och att du inte kan köra sökvägen: camera:/
<Philip5> i dolphin som adressrad till kameran
<swecarp> så slött så att man inte kan jobba när jag öpnar listen förr bestämma camera så är det inge ide att försöka välja 
<swecarp> skall sökvägen skrivas i terminalen 
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> i dolphin
<swecarp> i sök i dolphin
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> kan jag ha traslat till det
<swecarp> ett annat fel jag hittat i settings har du ju en som heter kamera kan lägga till kameran välja spara men nästa gång jag öpnar så är den borta
<Philip5> så här: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/1wc17qhw/cameraDolphin_017.png
<Philip5> är den inte borta ur settings bara för att du inte har kameran inkopplad då?
<swecarp> nu hittade jag kameran via camera:/ gjorde sökningen fel
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/CucjT.png
<swecarp> Philip5, 
<Philip5> kan du hämta bilder från kameran med dolphon då?
<swecarp> kolla vad som är på bilden
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vet inte vad det där är
<swecarp> kan det vara en bug i kde4,8
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte vart det där felet kan vara
<Philip5> men det verkar ju kunna vara boven
<Philip5> frågan är om det är i kde eller
<Philip5> testa libgphoto2 2.4.11
<Philip5> se om det är samma fel där med den
<swecarp> rulla tillbaka
<Philip5> js
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> du hade en annan kamera va? om du pluggar i den så blir det inte det felet i dolphin eller?
<Philip5> fick nya leksaker till kameran på posten igår :D
<swecarp> skall alla ghoto2 rullas tillbaka
<Philip5> alla libgphoto2
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> vad fick du
<swecarp> Philip5,  behöver jag starta om datorn för att det skall funka
<Philip5> färggels att sätta framför blixtar så man kan få färgat eller tempererat ljus från blixtarna :)
<swecarp> nice
<Philip5> man kan ju både använda sådana till att få jämna färgtemperaturer på ljuset från t ex fönster, blixt eller lampor i ett rum
<Philip5> eller bara ha dem för effekt med att ha rött, blått eller grönt ljus för att göra lite coola grejer
<swecarp> digicam krash nu med
<Philip5> funkar dolphin?
<swecarp> dolphin funkar
<Philip5> alltså funkar libgphoto2 2.4.11 med dolphin men inte libgphoto2 2.4.13?
<swecarp> just presis
<Philip5> men digikam funkar inte med någon av dem?
<swecarp> nej den funkkar inte
<swecarp> skulle vilja rulla tillbaka till den som du inte har anpassat för 4.8 kde 
<swecarp> Philip5,  har jag satt griller i huvudet på dig
<Philip5> frågan är om det är libgphoto2 2.4.13 som är boven på något sätt för digikam för kde 4.8 är byggd emot libgphoto2 2.4.13 medan dolpin med camera är byggd emot libgphoto2 2.4.11
<swecarp> kan det vara så att om dolphin är bygd mot 2,4,11 så funkar det inte om säg digicam är bygd mot 2413 då den koplar mot dolphin om jag fattat allt rätt
<swecarp> nu fanns kameran med i settings
<Philip5> något åt det hållet
<swecarp> jaha ridell har fått ett problem till att lösa
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> problemet kan vara hos libgphoto
<swecarp> ja det kan det vara och jag tror att det är så nu bara att lägga en bug rapport
<Philip5> kollar lite om fixar hos libgphoto som är på G
<swecarp> ok jag skall fika och kolla tv vi hörs senare eller i morgon
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> grejen är att i libgphoto 2.4.12 så har de skrivit om drivrutinen för canon
<Philip5> så det är ju inte omöjligt att det kommit till något strul just där
<swecarp> tillbaka
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna bug på libgphoto2 https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3487943&group_id=8874&atid=108874
<Philip5> swecarp: verkar som man har ändrat lite i canon-koden nu också för det rapporterats problem
<swecarp> jag blir tokig på det här 
<Philip5> har sammanställt lite patchar för senaste versionen som jag tänkte bygga om men eftersom du kör i386 så måste jag bygga dem för det om du ska kunna testa
<Philip5> kör ju amd64 själv
<swecarp> ja jag är lite gammalmodig
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla dett i forumet kommer en til http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56016
<swecarp> jag svarade på det skall svara på nästa och så
<Philip5> vad är problemet?
<Philip5> allmänt att de inte gillar kde i 11.10?
<swecarp> nej men det problemet hadde jag med och kör idag synaptic istället för den som är med i kde paketet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> muon
<swecarp> just presis ingen av dom som svarade hadde koll på det massa krongliga svar istället för det enkla instalera en annan pakethanterare
<Philip5> muon som kommer med är en lite äldre version
<swecarp> skickar ett pm till honom nu om edetta samt bjuder in honom till kanalen
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-17
<swecarp> Philip5,  hejsan litet ljus i mörkret här
<Philip5> hur då?
<swecarp> kör digikam i min gamla lapptop där funkar importen  info kommer om vilka filer som är i den 
<swecarp> det är chrunchbag linux dist i den
<Philip5> men kör du andra paket där?
<swecarp> det är till och med en gammal digikam 1,2,0
<swecarp> gphoto2 ver 2,4,6
<Philip5> ja det var gammalt
<Philip5> saknar en massa coola grejer
<swecarp> ja det är det de gör 
<swecarp> hur kollar jag qt versionen 
<Philip5> hur du kollar bara vilken version du kör?
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> det kan du t ex se i digikam i component information
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> borde vara 4.8
<Philip5> 4.8.0
<swecarp> den har jag
<swecarp> Philip5,  i programkällor skall canonical-partners vara förbockad
<swecarp> likadant med canonical-partners (källkode)
<Philip5> om man vill
<Philip5> är väl flash och lite sånt som ligger där
<swecarp> ok då kör jag dom i kryssade
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-18
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan
<swecarp> itmannen, 
<itmannen> Får man vara här om man inte kör kubuntu ? bara testat i VB 
<itmannen> Och där gick det inget bra
<itmannen> Det var så olidligt segt att köra kubuntu i Oracle Virtualbox så jag gav upp
<Philip5> jag kör vmware och där funkar det bra på min burk
<itmannen> Märkligt. För dom andra OS som jag har i VB går utmärkt
<Philip5> ja det var lite konstigt kanske
<itmannen> Och jag har tilldelat bra med minne
<itmannen> Nåväl. Jag får ta och installera om och kolla
<swecarp> itmannen,  Philip5  kan lösa det mesta
<itmannen> Kan det ha att göra med vilken version jag använder
<Philip5> vet inte
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hojtan. Jo det tror jag säkert
<Philip5> jag ska ut på en löparrunda nu så jag är afk ett tag
<itmannen> LÃ¥ter jobbigt
<itmannen> Startat upp kubuntu i VB. Men det går så segt att muspekaren knapp orkar röra på sig
<itmannen> Nä jag tar och installerar om den. Fär se om det blir någon skillnad
<swecarp> instalera om det och åtekomm  itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Japp. Så får det bli
<swecarp> Philip5,  ni har jag bara 460 delar att översätta kvar sådet går framåt
<itmannen> men du. Vilken version bygger den på
<swecarp> jag kör kubuntu 11,10 och den bygger ju på 11.10
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Undrar varför det inte finns ett "install" i startmenyn.
<swecarp> va 
<itmannen> Jo det finns bara att starta Kubuntu
<itmannen> Hm. Tänkte jag fel nu kanske
<itmannen> Är starta samma som install kanske
<swecarp> det kanske det är
<itmannen> Jo nu kom valet om att prova eller installera
<swecarp> kolla mit skrivbord har en grå period http://i.imgur.com/cbSXC.jpg
<itmannen> Jädrans vilken fin jycke
<itmannen> Vill ha
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> den är inte till salu
<itmannen> Nä men en av samma sort menar jag
<swecarp> ja dom är trevliga har 2 st  och dom är så sällskapliga
<itmannen> Är det en dvärg eller vanlig
<swecarp> det är en vanlig
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> hur går instalationen
<itmannen> Jodå. men jag begriper inte varför det är så segt med muspekaren i just Kubuntu
<swecarp> inte jag heller
<itmannen> Mycket märkligt. Ända så har jag tilldelat bra med minne
<itmannen> Men bygger den inte på svenska 11.10 ?
<swecarp> om du kör live versionen hur funkar den då
<itmannen> Det har jag inte testat
<itmannen> Men det kanske jag skulle ta och göra
<swecarp> gör det om det fortfarande funkar dåligt med muspekaren så är det nog något fel 
<itmannen> Avslutar install för att prova live
<swecarp> kör inte uppdatering under install 
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Varför inte
<swecarp> efter instalationen så skall du instalera synaptic och ta bgort muon för muon funkar inte bra
<swecarp> muon krånglar endel därför skall du inte göra uppdat under install
<itmannen> Ok. tack för tipset
<swecarp> jag fick problem med min första uppdat när jag hadde muon instalerade synaptic och då funkade det perfect
<itmannen> Vad gör muon får något då ?
<swecarp> samma som synaptic pakethanterare
<itmannen> Det ante mig men ville vara säker
<itmannen> Suck. Vilket blindstyre jag är. Missade menyn med att välja språk
<swecarp> glasögon på när du instalerar
<itmannen> Men jag provar live så det spelar inte så stor roll
 * itmannen skäms. har glasögonen på
<itmannen> I Live så går det mycket bättre konstigt nog
<swecarp> irc fråga vilket komando är det för att få som du har i ditt sista inlägg * itmannen skäms. har glasögonen på
<swecarp> med andra ord någott gick fel under instalationen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  me texten men med ett / före me
 * swecarp fattar
<swecarp> tack
<itmannen> Nu går det ju nästan som en "riktig" install
<swecarp> live versionen är bra på kubuntun jag gillar kubuntu mer än unity versonen 
<swecarp> finns ju en massa roliga små appar till den som den jag har på skrivbordet som visar månfasen
<itmannen> Nä fy för den lede för att ha en massa jox på skrivbordet. Clean ska det vara
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag köra en install. Kanske det rätta till sig sen med segheten
<swecarp> den går att lägga i aktivitets fältet
<itmannen> Eller i en docka kanske
<swecarp> japp
<itmannen> Som jag har i min 12.04. Cairo Conky
<swecarp> japp
<itmannen> Jag har plockat bort den fula Unity-listen på vänstar sidan
<itmannen> Eller dolt ska jag kanske skriva. men hjälp av Myunity
<itmannen> *med
<swecarp> innan jag började med kubuntu ködrde jag med ubuntu i gnome 2 läge
<itmannen> Hur mycket ram har du till Kubuntu ?
<swecarp> har ju en gammal maskin så unity i 3d läge gick bort
<swecarp> jag kör min gamla p4 fullt ut med 1 gig ram
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> skall gå att köra bra på 500 mb ram
<itmannen> Ojdå
<swecarp> hur går det
<itmannen> Jag håller på för fullt att install. med rätt språk denna gången :)
 * swecarp är imponerad av itmannen  som kör flera opsystem
<itmannen> Inte myckat att vara impad över :)
<itmannen> Är bara mycket intresserad av att testa och utforska
<itmannen> Bara jag slipper översättningar :)
<swecarp> passa dig för philip han är bra på att övertala folk
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja. Vad gäller just det är det omöjligt att övertala mig
<swecarp> kubuntu är ju också en dist som  asnvändarna utvecklar utan hjälp från conical
<itmannen> Lite mysko att det vid install och vid tiden visas USAtid
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> har du ställt in tids zon
<itmannen> Japp
<swecarp> oj 
<itmannen> Men klockan i kartan visar US-tiden
<itmannen> Fast i Sverige
<itmannen> Men spela roll :)
<swecarp> hmmm konstigt
<Philip5> hur går det för er gubbar?
<itmannen> Åt pipsvängen som vanligt :)
 * swecarp hälsar pojkspolingen Philip5  välkommen tillbaka
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> drog en 5 km runda
<itmannen> Pust
<Philip5> mjukstartar lite nu efter vinteruppehållet
<swecarp> har för sökt hjälpa itmannen  med installen av kubuntu och lite andra tips 
<itmannen> Jag gick till köket. Det var jobbigt nog
<Philip5> swecarp: låter bra det
<swecarp> fick du någon mat när du var där
<Philip5> sprang ju stockholms marathon förra året så jag är rätt långt ifrån den formen
<swecarp> avinstalera muon och instalera synapticen istället
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä det får jag serverat vid datorn. Som sig bör :)
<Philip5> swecarp: eller installera muon-ppan så man får en mycket nyare version som är mycket bättre
<swecarp> finns muon i nyare än den som är i i kubuntu
<itmannen> Vilken är bättre. Nya muon eller synaptic ?
<Philip5> swecarp: ja
 * swecarp är helt lost nu fick tipset av kurden att av instalera muon och instalera synapticen
<swecarp> vilken är bäst
<Philip5> smaksak
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> men att köra den version av muon som kommer med 11.10 är inte bästa
<itmannen> Då får det bli synaptic
<Philip5> swecarp: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt
<itmannen> Men Götapetter vad det går segt att install
<swecarp> ok nu kör jag med synapticen får vara den nu tills 12,04
<Philip5> och 12.04 kommer med nyare version av muon
<swecarp> bra mindre att fixa då
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det kommer alltid vara att fixa med :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du kollat något på 12,04
<Philip5> nope
<itmannen> 12.04 går som blixten
<swecarp> ja lite att tabort och att lägga till
<swecarp> itmannen,  kör du kubuntu 12,04
<Philip5> och uppdatera
<Philip5> när 12.04 är ute så kommer det finnas grejer nyare upstream :;)
<itmannen> swecarp: Jasså. Nä jag menade vanlig 12,04 :)
<swecarp> va uppdatera ett nytt program 
<swecarp> är bra sugen på att göra en instalation av 12,04 kubuntu men får väl vänta 1 månad tills final kommer
<Philip5> jag brukar vänta. ibland kör jag en installation i vmware några veckor innan för att kolla vad jag har att vänta mig
<Philip5> så brukar jag alltid passa på att göra en helt ren ominstallation än en upgrade
<Philip5> passar på att städa systemet
<itmannen> Ren install är väl alltid att föredra
<swecarp> det blir en ny instalation så jag får den som jag vill och då kommer Philip5  att få jobba lite när jag kommer att ställa alla dumma frågor
<Philip5> blir nog bra
<itmannen> Finns inga dumma frågar. Tur för mig det
<swecarp> Philip5,  om jag vill köra kubuntu i äldre version på min laptop med 254mb ram vilken är det jag skall välja eller det kanske inte finns någon
<Philip5> vet inte faktiskt men 254 mb ram är lite för de flesta versioner av kde eller gnome
<itmannen> 256 menar du väl
<swecarp> det stämmer itmannen 
<Philip5> itmannen: han ville nog bara kolla om vi var vakna
<swecarp> ok skulle vilja köra ungefgär samma system på båda
<itmannen> Troligen :)
<Philip5> man skulle nästan kunna tro att ni är bröder... två gubbar som kör kubuntu och äger var sin canon-kamera ;P
<itmannen> Ja Canon är kanon
<Philip5> tokheller
<swecarp> vi som är lite äldre har lärt oss vad som är bra så lysna på oss pojkspoling
<Philip5> men vi kan låta er tro det 
<Philip5> tsss
<itmannen> Philip5:  Har glömt vad du har
<Philip5> räcker att säga att jag har en nikon
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det ja
<itmannen> Jag är för okunnig för att veta vad som är bäst
<Philip5> jag är bäst
 * swecarp skall se om han kan lura systemet med instalation av kubuntu på den hand vevade laptopen
<itmannen> Philip5:  Och ödmjuk också. Glöm inte det
<swecarp> Philip5,  du är bäst på att få andra att göra jobbet
<Philip5> det också
<swecarp> se bara på stackar kurden honom jagade du bort med att få honom att göra allt jobb :)_
<itmannen> 85 %. Vilken hisklig tid det tar
<Philip5> gjorde mig av med konkurensen
<swecarp> lol
<swecarp> han är duktig  på sitt och du är duktig på ditt
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> ni kan lite olika delar i systemet
<itmannen> Philip5: Och nu ar amelia hjälpt dig med ezim :)
<swecarp> vad nu itmannen 
<itmannen> ezim=kurdistan=bannlyst
<swecarp> va varför han är ju en jätte bra hjälp
<itmannen> Instämmer
<swecarp> han satt en hel kväll och hjälpte mig när min install av kubuntu krånglade
<itmannen> Han ifrågasatte min bannlysning till amelia. Det räckte
<itmannen> Söker igenom skivan. 5 % Suck
<swecarp> vafan nu då bannar dom alla som kan hjälpa folk 
<swecarp> Philip5,  är inte du op i ubuntu  
<Philip5> nu är jag inte insatt i vad som hände men jag tror det var sättet som han ifrågasatte på och inte bara att han ifrågasatte
<itmannen> Tydligen är det så att man ska inte försvara "fel"folk
<Philip5> jo jag är också op
<swecarp> ok 
<itmannen> Som varandes op så kan man nog inte vara alltför ömtåad
<itmannen> Inte annars heller för den delen
<swecarp> nu pratar vi om annat tycker jag 
<itmannen> Japp
<swecarp> startat kubuntu på laptopen får se hur det går
<itmannen> Men alltså ska det verkligen gå så här sakta att installera
<x_link> Wow!
<x_link> Fart i kanalen idag! Wihooo
<x_link> Vad är det som har hänt egentligen =)
<itmannen> Jag har kommit hit :)
<x_link> Jasså, då är det dags att stänga ner kanalen ju?!
<swecarp> jag vet att det tog tid för mig med att instalera  långsammare än vanliga ubuntu
<x_link> Hehe skoja, welcome.
<swecarp> hejsan x_link 
<x_link> Tja
<itmannen> Festligt värre :)
<swecarp> x_link,  itmannen  håller på att instalera kubuntu skall bara övertyga honom om att det är disten som är bäst hehe
<itmannen> Nu ska undertecknad ge sig ut på sitt uppdrag att åka och rasta en jycke i skogen åt en gammal dam
<swecarp> kan du ta med mina två sväng förbi och hämta dom det är vell bara en 120 mil enkel resa
<x_link> swecarp: hehe okej
<Philip5> x_link: fan, är du vaken när det är ljust ute? annars syns du ju bara här kring midnatt nu för tiden ;)
<x_link> Philip5: Jo, jag vet. Har blivit lite dålig på att vara aktiv på sistone =(
<swecarp> hund prommenad på g
<x_link> För stort ansvar på jobbet nu så många timmar som går åt till det.
<x_link> Men nu ska jag stryka lite kläder =)
<x_link> brb
<Philip5> x_link: vad du menar är att du blivit en dålig människa?!?! ;P
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe 
<itmannen> Hur tar jag bort muno via terminalen ?
<itmannen> Nå. jag har nu installerat synaptic så det lär finnas med där
<itmannen> Konstigt. När jag söker på "muno" i synaptic så finns det inte med där
<itmannen> Ganska fränt update-fönster
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jotack. Så du min fråga ?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Får man fråga varför du inte är i #ubuntu-se?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Fråga på du :)
<Krawlezt> Då frågar jag varför itmannen inte är i #ubuntu-se?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Jag är bannlyst att amelia (op)
<Krawlezt> P.g.a?
<itmannen> Jag vill inte ta det här
<Krawlezt> Okej okej, aja tråkigt iaf.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Är benägen att hålla med
<itmannen> swecarp: Vakna nu din slöfock
<Krawlezt> Bara gå in under ett annat nickname
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nope
<Krawlezt> Jo, om du har identify
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  mitt IP är spärrat
<Krawlezt> Ja, om du har identify får du som jag har vilket resulterar i ett nytt "IP".
<itmannen> Men vi lägger ned denna diskuttion
<Krawlezt> :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Du har helt fel. men strunt samma
 * swecarp är vaken
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. 
<itmannen> 'Jisses vad update i kubuntu går segt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Då frågar jag igen. Hur tar jag bort muno via terminalen
<itmannen> Finns inte med i synaptic
<swecarp> jodå muon finns med 
<itmannen> swecarp: Nä inte hos mig iaf
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Skriver du någon sorts kod i Kubuntu?
<swecarp> kolla denna skärmdump
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/sbcfs.png
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  det gör jag inte
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, okej.
<Krawlezt> Hm
<swecarp> itmannen,  det är den översta som du skall  ta bort
<swecarp> varför undrar du Krawlezt 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Visst. men muen är inta samma ord som ni skrivit här. Nämligen muor
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Ska inskaffa Kubuntu 11.10 på min kommando maskin men har aldrig programmerat/webbutvecklat i KDE miljö, bara i gnome så har ingen aning om vilka program som används och hur det är att programmera i KDE.
<itmannen> Kubuntu är inte KDE
<itmannen> Eller
<Krawlezt> Det är det visste :)
<itmannen> * visst det
<itmannen> :)
<Krawlezt> :)
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Men det bygger på ubuntu 11.10. Hur kan det då vara KDE ?
<swecarp> krawlets är det web verktyg du söker
<Krawlezt> För det har KDE istälet för Gnome, därav K'et framför Ubuntu.
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Editors för det mesta.
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> swecarp: Sätt på dig glasögonen :)
<Krawlezt> Annars blir det Debian 6 :)
 * itmannen skriver tydligen med osynlig skrift
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  kolla här http://www.kde.org/applications/development/
<Krawlezt> swecarp: ska kika
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  kolla dom andra avdelningarna där kann finnas program du söker
<swecarp> nu kallar maten ses om en stund 
<itmannen> Har det hänt något speciellt iom att ni inte svarar på mina frågor och funderingar ?
<Krawlezt> Du har inte skrivit något
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Scrolla tillbaka och titta
<Krawlezt> Vad är det du har skrivit som vi har missat?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Som sagt. Scrolla
<itmannen> Så många är vi inte här som skriver. Så det verkar vara nästan omöjligt att missa
<itmannen> Men strunt samma
<Krawlezt> <itmannen> swecarp: Sätt på dig glasögonen :) * itmannen skriver tydligen med osynlig skrift
<Krawlezt> Det är det du har skrivit senast.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Så du ser inget mer. Du får nog se feter lite bättre. Men strunt i det nu.
<Krawlezt> itmannen glömmer nog trycka på enter (A)
<itmannen> Jag fixar det kanske på annat sätt
<itmannen> Krawlezt: Nix
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Lämna ämnet. Jag klara mig ändå
<itmannen> Men det är tydligen KDE. det ser jag på update
<Krawlezt> Det är KDE itmannen, jag är säker på det.
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Det är det jag skriver
<Krawlezt> Aha, såg fel :)
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Varför ska du börja använda Kubuntu?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Det som går att testa måste testas
<itmannen> Men det kommer inte att vara mitt default-OS
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. Inte tänkt på att stanna vid någon distro?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  vad föranleder denna fråga ? Jag har ubuntu 11.10 samt 12.04 som mina vanliga
<Krawlezt> Aha, tycker du alltid testar distros, dock kanske du har en maskin du kan leka med andra distros med.
<itmannen> och nu vill jag testa Kubuntu. Anser att det kanske kan vidga mina vyer om OS. En kunskap brukar inte vara tung att bära
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Du får ursäkta. men jag fattar inte varför nästan alla piper om att jag testar olika OS. Det lär vara upp till mig
 * itmannen suckar tungt
<Krawlezt> Jag har inga problem med det, tycker det är roligt att folk vågar testa så mycket! :)
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Detta med Kubuntu i oracle VB funkar inget bra för mig. Men för att visa min goda vilja :) Så ska jag köra in det i min laptop. Då lär det gå bättre.
<swecarp> itmannen,  hoppas att kubuntu öär en dist som du kommer att gilla
<itmannen> Inegn bra dag idag. Skulle installera Kubuntu in min laptop. Då har CD-spelaren pajjat. Ok. Då körde jag en intall till USB via Unetbootin. Icke. Hittar ingen starthanterare :(
<itmannen> SÃ¥ nu provar jag med en annan USB
<swecarp> itmannen,  allt strular för dig nu
<itmannen> USB nummer 2. Icke. Nu ska jag bränna en alternativ CD. Får se om det mot förmodan funkar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Amen ;(
<swecarp> låter som mitt bekymmer 
<swecarp> testa att köra med några av valen under f6 i starten av instalationen  jag bockade för nästan alla så funkade det
<swecarp> itmannen,  här har du beta versionen av 12,04 kubuntu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/
<Philip5> antar att kurden skulle vara glad nu... jag snackar med utvecklarna av kubuntu nu om lite mer sammarbete
<swecarp> vad bra att vi har en svensk som är med i utvecklingen av kubuntu
<swecarp> föresten är inte kurden med och utvecklar den
<Philip5> det vet jag inte direkt. han har väl snackat med dem och gett feedback. typ buggrapporterar och så
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har läst ditt snakk med dom kolla hur i fasen vi skall lösa mitt problem det måste ligga någott i kubuntu som stör
<Philip5> ja jag vet faktiskt inte riktigt vad som är boven där
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu har jag laddat hen kubuntu beta 1 
<swecarp> Philip5,  kommigen hjälp kubuntu med digikam du är duktig 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag håller på att ladda hem den
<swecarp> betan eller 11,01
<swecarp> 11,10
<itmannen> swecarp: betan
<swecarp> ok jag laddade hem den 709mb får inte plats på cd vad sur jag blir
<itmannen> Nu har jag snart provat allt jag vet att install i min laptop. Inget funkar
<swecarp> kan inte köra från usb
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har hört att det finns DVD :)
<swecarp> dvd vad är det för nymodighet
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du din hem sida på din egen server 
<itmannen> Men funkar det inte med 11.10 så lär det inte funka med 12.04 heller
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä den vanliga har jag hos One
<itmannen> Och Willisleaks har jag i USA
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> nu skall jag ta ut hundarna på en liten kiss prommenad till baka om en pizza
<itmannen> Hm. Hur hur låmg en pizza är
<swecarp> 10min en kvart
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ge upp mina försök att installera kubuntu för ikväll. Jag får snart ett psykbryt
<itmannen> swecarp: vad tror du om detta ? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/21383/install-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-on-a-external-usb-drive
<itmannen> USB körs väl lika snabbt som en HDD ?
<Philip5> beror på
<swecarp> ja det borde det det kan vara ett alternativ
<itmannen> Philip5:  beror på vad ?
<itmannen> Nä nog vill jag ha en "riktig" install på min HDD
<itmannen> Men kunde vara ganska fränt att ha med sitt eget OS på en sticka när man är bortrest hos folk
<swecarp> kör det på usb sticka
<itmannen> Jag ska prova att install 12.04 på USB först
<itmannen> Eller via USB heter det väl :)
<swecarp> har presis brånnt betan alternativ install
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bränna 12.04 till DVD. och sen prova att install till USB som jag skrev om. Det kan inte annat änt gå åt pipan :)
<itmannen> swecarp:  Varför just den ?
<swecarp> skall testa på min gamla laptop om jag kan få igång den med kubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Med 12.04 . Jisses
<swecarp> ja varför inte gå på den hårdavägen
<itmannen> Jag tvivlar starkt på att 12.04 klarar sig på 256 Mb
<itmannen> Men prova går ju alltid
<swecarp> jag med men skall testa har chrunsh bag i den nu så få väl instalera den igen om det inte går
<itmannen> *bang
<itmannen> Ja den är snabb och lätt
<swecarp> itmannen,  när man kör text instalation hur startar man booten
<itmannen> Håll tummen nu. Ska boota om och köra en install av 12.04 till USB
<itmannen> >>
<swecarp> gick åt helvete 
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det
<Flygisoft> itmannen: Jaså sitter du här
<swecarp> Flygisoft,  stör inte itmannen  hanförsöker instalera kubuntu
<Flygisoft> :D
<swecarp> godnatt allihopa nu gär jag och sover
<itmannen> Nä det vill sig inte alls
<itmannen> Jag har en partition ledig på denna dator. kanske jag skulle ta och lägga Kubuntu där
<itmannen> Och hoppas på att det hamnar i bootmenyn
<itmannen> Vad tror ni ?
<itmannen> jag tro jag tar och gör så. Det kan inte annat än bli galet :)
<itmannen> När jag installerade till USB så passade install på att pajja min vanliga grub. Så det fick jag fixa med en bootreapair
<itmannen> Och sen provade jag att lägga in grub manuellt på USB. inga error. men inte funkade det
<itmannen> Men men. Tids nog så fixar det sig
<itmannen> Jag har 210 Gb fritt på den partitionen jag tänker lägga kubuntu. det bprde räcka tycker jag :)
<itmannen> *borde
<itmannen> Hoppas bara att jag inte måste hålla på med en manuell partionering. Jag har inte helt kläm på det
<itmannen> Hur mucket som ska vara swap och resten. Att rootsystem ska vara under / har jag iaf förstått
<itmannen> *mycket
<itmannen> Hm. Sover alla ?
<Krawlezt> Verkligen inte
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Ordet "alla" var nog fel ordval. Jag menar alla här. Annars kan man tro jag menar alla i hela världen
<itmannen> Det finns en formel gällande hur stor swap ska vara i förhållande till sitt ram. men jag kommer inte ihåg den
<Krawlezt> :D
<itmannen> Men jag har för mig att har man över 6 Gb iram ska 2,5 Gb swap räcka
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer ha 8GB ram på min dator =)
<itmannen> Kubunt åste ha minst 3,8 Gb fritt. Så det borde rymmas på tycker jag på mina 210 fria Gb :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Ok. ja man kan nog aldrig ha för mycket ram
<Krawlezt> Har du 210GB ram itmannen?!
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nä fritt på partitionen där jag ska lägga Kubuntu :D
<Krawlezt> Huh, tänke väl.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Har du sett mitt bygge?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Nja inte sett men tagit del av er diskussion
<itmannen> Kom inte och säg att du bestämt dig :)
<Krawlezt> Bestämt mig för vad?
<itmannen> Krawlezt:  Hur din blivande dator ska vara bestyckad
<Krawlezt> Jodå, har bestämt mig: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1602693/zeshit
<itmannen> Det är en stor svart blaffa till ruta som skymer hälften av specen
<itmannen> *skymmer
<itmannen> Nu fick jag bort den
<itmannen> SSD ?
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<itmannen> Men jisses vilken liten HDD
<Krawlezt> 60GB SSD, får räcka som systemdisk.
<itmannen> Aha
<Krawlezt> Ska inskaffa mig 1TB HDD som lagringsdisk.
<itmannen> Dom är ganska dyra ännu så länge. men jag fick tag i en 2Tb för 1000 på komplett
<Krawlezt> Jag ska köpa 1TB 7200rpm för 800kr på inet.se
<itmannen> För bara filer behöver du väl inte en 7200
<Krawlezt> Sant, ska dock ha program etc etc på den.
<Krawlezt> Hemsidor/filer allt möjligt!
<Krawlezt> Filmer
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> men nu ska jag försöka få in Kubuntu på min lediga partition
<Krawlezt> Bara trycka in den :)
<itmannen> Adjö för nu
<Krawlezt> Hejdå!
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-11
<maxjezy> Händelser
<maxjezy> 2013-03-11 	12:32 	Posten 	Elektronisk förhandsinformation mottagen
<maxjezy> har mitt kollinumero
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du d7000?
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> it's all about the megapixels, det vet du va? :P
<Philip5> har du sett om ditt paket kommit på väg då?
<Philip5> tss
<maxjezy> näe, faktiskt är det inte det
<Philip5> men jag tror nog att sensorn i sin är minst lika bra som min
<maxjezy> fotade med en nikon d60
<maxjezy> galet bra trotts sin låga megapixel
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> fattar inte alla youtube kanaler som snackar så mycket skit om vilka kameror som är dåliga osv
<Philip5> nikons värsta proffskamera har ju 16 mpixlar
<maxjezy> för priserna man ger får man kameror som är helt galet bra
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> även min pentax är galet prisvärd
<Philip5> sedan är objektiven mycket  viktiga. har man skitobjektiv så kommer det skit på sensorn
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> men i slutändan, jag vill ha bilder för framkallning
<Philip5> inte du som ska filma ;)
<maxjezy> ja, men det blir nog inga dunderproduktioner med en sån här kamera
<Philip5> jag får nog paket med fotoprylar idag och imorgon
<maxjezy> mer en tid att lära sig 
<maxjezy> vad har du på g?
<Philip5> jo det krävs träning att filma bra. 
<Philip5> har beställt lite blixtmodifiers
<maxjezy> jepp, ingen kamera kan göra film lättare
<Philip5> softboxar
<Philip5> många tror ju så klart att har de proffskamera så tar de proffsbilder
<maxjezy> att få bilder att följa en tidslinje smidigt är ganska svårt, oavsätt om man gör det i 3d, stopmotion eller film
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> min bror har massa canon tillbehör
<maxjezy> säkert för 100 lax
<maxjezy> lite dumt att jag inte la lite mer på en canon kamera
<maxjezy> och kunde lånat lite
<maxjezy> men han kanske inte hade varit pepp på det
<Philip5> nä vem vet
<Philip5> tycker också att nikon eller canon är mest en fråga om smak
<maxjezy> äh, känns lite kul att köpa nikon för han gillar canon
<maxjezy> han sa att syrrans nikon va skit
<Philip5> sedan blir det vana
<maxjezy> d3100
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> men han har ju 50d och någon annan
<maxjezy> eller va fan den heter
<Philip5> fast ingen instegskamera från något märke är väl direkt det bästa. det ligger ju i sakens natur
<maxjezy> ah, näe ja är pepp på denna. även om ja va jävligt pepp på nex-5
<maxjezy> även pepp på pentax k-30
<Philip5> problemet med pentax är att de gör bra kamerahus men har inte lika mycket grejer i sina system
<Philip5> canon och nikon har överlägset mest grejer att köpa till eller begagnat
<maxjezy> ja men dom är snygga
<maxjezy> lite ögongodis vill ja att kameran ska vara
<Philip5> ett kamerahus har man kanske 2-3 år nu när de är digitala och sedan skaffar man nytt men har kringutrustning kvar
<maxjezy> jo, jag köper nog något nytt i höst
<maxjezy> min tanke är att på sommaren blir det okej film med sämre kameror
<maxjezy> vinter höst, mörker
<Philip5> jag ska köpa nytt nu till sommaren har jag tänkt
<maxjezy> kräver fet kamera
<maxjezy> vad?
<maxjezy> d800?
<Philip5> vill ha en d800e
<Philip5> får se om det blir en sådan
<Philip5> annars om det skulle komma något nytt
<Philip5> hade tänk köpa en d600 men blev besviken på att de begränsat den och gjort en del dumma grejer
<maxjezy> tror framtidens kameror kommer satsa mer på utveckling av existerande teknik
<Philip5> d600 har bra sensor men knäppa funktioner som är strypta
<maxjezy> batterier, sensorer osv
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> inte nödvändigtvis jaga megapixlar 
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> men även pixlarna kommer vara höga på vissa kameror för att konkurrera med mellanformatskamerorna för studioarbeten och landskapsfoto
<maxjezy> kan inte se en tid där över 50 megapixlar kommer vara nödvändigt för någon privatperson
<Philip5> men de kommer vara mer specialiserade kameror
<maxjezy> jo, action systemkameror vore något
<Philip5> hoppas de satsar mer på att kunna göra bra sensorer för höga iso-tal
<maxjezy> riktigt högt bilder/s på film är framtiden med
<maxjezy> och vattentåliga kameror
<Philip5> antar du snart kommer vilja ha ett objektiv som är ljusstarkt
<maxjezy> ja, vilket är prisvärt
<Philip5> jag fotar alltid en bild i taget
<maxjezy> för film och ett ganska kompakt objektiv
<maxjezy> ska man se utanför dustins lager?
<Philip5> vet inte vad dustin har
<maxjezy> var handlar du?
<Philip5> cyberphoto eller på stan
<Philip5> något på mediamarkt
<Philip5> och begagnat
<maxjezy> hade säkert varit billigare att kolla på mediamarkt
<Philip5> tillbehör har jag köpt på kaffebrus och ebay
<maxjezy> men ja känner att dustin är nice att stödja
<maxjezy> är det stort, mediamarkt i uppsala?
<Philip5> om du vill kunna filma med riktigt kort skärpedjup så kommer du vilja ha annat objektiv
<Philip5> det är rätt stort
<maxjezy> vet inte riktigt vilket objektiv som är värt att satsa på
<maxjezy> 18 mm med f3.5 är väl ganska dåligt
<Philip5> 5000 kvadratmeter är visst mediamarkt i uppsala
<maxjezy> hittar du storlek på sundsvall?
<Philip5> 3800 kvm står det
<maxjezy> närmare att åka till posten än mediamarkt också
<maxjezy> 6 km till posthantering
<maxjezy> 12 till mediamarkt
<Philip5> vi har ju netonnet också men de har rätt dåligt sortiment i butik
<Philip5> mediamarkt här har ganska mycket som man kan klämma och känna på
<maxjezy> att inte dustin startar butiker 
<Philip5> däremot så har ju medimarkt nästan bara fotoprylar för vanliga svenssonkonsumenter
<maxjezy> malmö, sthlm, sundsvall iaf
<Philip5> sundsvall.. ;P
<maxjezy> ah, sundsvall är ju galet fett!!!!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag har en bok om något i sundsvall
<Philip5> gissa vad
<maxjezy> hm, ett djur?
<maxjezy> skvadern blir min gissning
<Philip5> fel
<Philip5> det är en bok om arkitektur kan man säga
<maxjezy> branden?
<Philip5> och design
<maxjezy> stenstan?
<Philip5> indirekt
<Philip5> en bok om trappuppgångar i sundsvall :D
<maxjezy> what
<Philip5> eller portuppgångar som det står
<maxjezy> är de nå speciellt här?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> står det att folk ställer sopor i trappen?
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> skumt, det händer alltid här
<Philip5> det är bilder och berättelser om trappuppgångar
<maxjezy> skruvat
<maxjezy> låter mer som något uppsala skulle levererat
<Philip5> http://www.bokborsen.se/Stjernberganders-Sundholmp/I-Portg%C3%A5ngen-Till-En-Ny-Tid-Byggnadskonst-I-1890-/59167
<maxjezy> uppsala är ju ganska intressant annars
<Philip5> verkar inte finnas i tryck längre
<Philip5> grejen med sundsvall är ju att de efter branden hade en massa rika familjer som var försäkrade och då kunde bygga nya flådiga hus i sten och gjorde då för tiden snygga trappuppgångar
<Philip5> i de där gamla stenhusen
<maxjezy> ah, historien bakom 
<maxjezy> men sthlm är ju nice med 
<Philip5> det är bilder, ritningar och historien bakom 11 uppgångar i sundsvall :)
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> min är nog inte med
<Philip5> hehe inte?
<maxjezy> jag bor inte i dom fina kvarteren
<maxjezy> här är det ghetto, gunfights och bumfights varje kväll
<Philip5> hotel knaust är med
<Philip5> och stadshuset
<maxjezy> stadshuset är nice
<Philip5> de flesta ligger på storgatan
<maxjezy> storgatan är känd här
<maxjezy> enda gatan värd att lägga på minnet
<maxjezy> va uppe på norra berget igår och fota
<maxjezy> ska langa en bild så får du se
<Philip5> nytorget, centralgatan och kyrkogatan ligger de andra på
<maxjezy> inget ja känner till
<Philip5> kan du inte din stad ;)
<maxjezy> nee
<maxjezy> fan, mtp gör mig galen
<maxjezy> tar 100 år att kopiera en bild
<Philip5> mtp?
<Philip5> kommer du köpa någon sorts kamerarigg för att filma mer stabilt då?
<maxjezy> vet ej
<maxjezy> eventuellt bygger jag själv
<Philip5> http://vimeo.com/19468027#at=0
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> ah, simpelt
<Philip5> någon form av stabilisering brukar man snart inse är rätt smidigit för frihandsfilmande blir rätt skakigt och ryckigt
<maxjezy> jo, finns ju massor med alternativ hur man kan filma
<Philip5> men kan bli dyrt om man ska ha olika riggar, glidskenor och steadycam-grejer
<maxjezy> vissa fall är skakig bild nice
<maxjezy> jo, man får nog fixa mycket själlv
<maxjezy> själv
<Philip5> med ett vanligt stativ kan man ju greja rätt mycket också. även hålla dem på olika sätt för att göra glidningar och panoreringar
<maxjezy> tänkte iaf använda en glidskena från festool kap 
<Philip5> har ingen koll på sånt vad som funkar bra för jag har knappt filmat med min kamera
<maxjezy> men en helikopter är nog något som kommer införskaffas
<maxjezy> min bror va inne på det också
<Philip5> ska du filma så får du väl skaffa mic också om du inte ska lägga på ljud efteråt
<maxjezy> jo, mic oavsätt
<maxjezy> tror ja satsar på en usbmic
<Philip5> funkar nog inte med kameran
<Philip5> om du inte ska synka ljud från annan enhet
<maxjezy> nej, tänkte ha en ryggsäck med netbook i
<maxjezy> och köra usb-ljud
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> låter otymligt
<maxjezy> billigt
<maxjezy> vill ha en bra mic till datorn med
<Philip5> tror just ljudhanteringen inte är så avancerad på d3200
<Philip5> tror man mest sätter gain och håller tummarna
<maxjezy> kan man inte använda android tex för att spela in ljud?
<Philip5> ja men vet inte hur bra det blir
<Philip5> till iphone vet jag att det finns enheter att köpa till för att spela in proffsigare ljud
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns liknande till android
<maxjezy> tänkte typ, extern mic ungefär som sladdad headset
<maxjezy> så finns ju appar för att spela in
<maxjezy> och sen synka med bild
<Philip5> sådana här finns till iphone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51ZZtNkpNVA
<Philip5> den där youtube-kanalen med oliva är också rätt bra om man vill vara uppdaterad på nya grejer för video
<maxjezy> youtube börjar ja tröttna på
<maxjezy> kan inte se utan att det laggar sönder
<maxjezy> inte ens på 360
<maxjezy> 10mbit
<maxjezy> 11 på bredbandskollen
<Philip5> skumt
<maxjezy> ska säga upp det här nu
<maxjezy> telia höjde priset och fucka youtubesändningarna
<maxjezy> ringde och felanmälde det bara
<maxjezy> sa att jag inte ville ha 100 pga att det säkert laggar där med
<maxjezy> allt annat funkar ju bra
<maxjezy> https://forum.tewss.telia.se/topic/6269-peeringproblem-med-youtube-langsamt-via-telia-snabbt-via-vpn/
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har comhem och de strular på andra sätt i sann telia-anda
<Philip5> däremot flyter oftast youtube på
<maxjezy> tror det är google som stryper youtube mot telia för att köpa in ny utrustning, både telia och google håller givetvis käft om detta.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<maxjezy> kunderna blir alltid förda bakom ljuset av dessa stora bovar
<Philip5> men konstiga är att det verkar funka hos comhem som jag tror kör över telias nät
<maxjezy> jo, klart de funkar bättre med comhem
<maxjezy> alla deras kunder kan inte ha problemet
<maxjezy> för då klagar comhem hos telia
<maxjezy> då routas comhemtrafik före telias i rangordning
<maxjezy> i princip har telia alla under sig, och styr vad alla får
<Philip5> så vi som är comhems kunder är lite finare och viktigare ;)
<maxjezy> och google utpressar telia
<maxjezy> telia är ju läskigt stora i licenser av allt skiti luften
<maxjezy> 90 talets korruption tog aldrig slut
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tele2 ringde nyss och vill att jag lägger min fasta hemtelefon på en sorts fast mobil för hemmet
<Philip5> de ska tydligen se ut som vanliga telefoner men går över mobilnätet
<Philip5> så jag ska slippa skanovas nätavgift
<maxjezy> fråga om du får % på kopparn sen
<maxjezy> eftersom du varit med och financiera den
<Philip5> nä jag sa nej för att de skulle binda på 12 mån för telefonen men jag halverar nätavgiften. säger jag nog upp fasta och bara har mobil istället
<maxjezy> ja, en mobil funkar ju bra att ligga hemma med
<maxjezy> som hemtelefon
<maxjezy> om man vill ha en separat hemtelefon
<Philip5> enda jag har mitt hemnummer till är att lämna ut till mer officiella grejer som jag inte vill ha på mobilen om de skulle ringa.
<Philip5> typ skatteverket och sånt
<maxjezy> precis, samma här
<Philip5> jobbiga är när säljare börjar ringa på mobilen när man står på ica och sånt
<Philip5> nu börjar jag undra vart UPS håller hus. de skulle komma med paket idag sa de
<Philip5> jobbigt att bara vänta
<maxjezy> jo, fan, jag har väntat sen i lördags
<maxjezy> står stup i kvarten och kollar ut genom fönstret
<maxjezy> undrar var dustin har sitt lager
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> får du grejerna direkt hem eller att hämta ut på serviceställe?
<maxjezy> serviceställe
<maxjezy> det går snabbare
<maxjezy> oftast
<Philip5> tycker det är drygt med hemleverans för är man inte hemma så får man ju vänta längre
<Philip5> sitta och vänta på att de dyker upp någon gång är ju bara drygt
<maxjezy> jo, man känner sig inte prioriterad 
<Philip5> 972205
<maxjezy> bor ju väldigt nära havet, ska ner direkt och testa kameran där sen
<Philip5> hehe, fel fönster
<maxjezy> om den är laddad
<Philip5> den är inte laddad
<maxjezy> gah
<Philip5> tror den laddar på 1-2 tim
<maxjezy> ska ta med pentax och jämnföra lite
<Philip5> ska beställa studioblixtar och är lite osäker på hur kraftiga jag ska köpa
<Philip5> vill mäte lite ljusgenomsläpp på softboxarna först
<maxjezy> va dom dyra?
<maxjezy> eller har du gjort själv?
<Philip5> softboxarna?
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> nej beställt
<Philip5> runt 1000 kr/st
<Philip5> beställt 3 softboxar och en beatydish
<Philip5> beautydish
<Philip5> har 2 boxar sedan tidigare
<maxjezy> räcker inte 3?
<maxjezy> fan, man undrar ju vad du fotar
<Philip5> de ger ju olika ljus så det beror på vad man vill ha
<Philip5> brudar :D
<Philip5> <--- bingo rimer
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> ah, misstänkte det
<Philip5> så där! nu kom 2 paket :D
<maxjezy> orättvist
<maxjezy> inga fler händelser ännu ens, trodde det skulle vara i sortering nu
<Juliasd> Haha, eran privata chat det här typ, loggarna är ju endast med er 2
<Philip5> Juliasd: japp, de andra hänger ju mest i #ubuntu-se
<Philip5> maxjezy: var min octabox och en backdrop-ställning som kom idag
<maxjezy> jag sitter i kubuntu nu, då sitter jag och chattar här
<maxjezy> hangout för kubuntu
<maxjezy> Philip5: du tjänar bra på det du gör?
<Philip5> fast jag jobbar ju inte med foto
<Philip5> men jag tjänar skapligt när jag jobbar och kan jobba rätt fritt och mycket hemifrån
<Philip5> bara man inte alltid vet hur mycket man kommer dra in framöver
<Philip5> och inte jobbar jag med linux heller :D
<maxjezy> bra, man ska hålla isär jobb och fritid
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur jag ska kunna maila en bild från mobilen till datorn
<maxjezy> får inte det som alternativ, bara picasa
<maxjezy> och mms
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du inte gått mail-bild-kursen?!!? ;)
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> fan, jävla gogofone
<Philip5> funkar lätt som en plätt med min htc med fina sense ;)
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> hade inte gmail appen
<maxjezy> aktiverad
<Philip5> nä nu måste jag ner på stan några ärenden och sedan hem och mäta ljusgenomsläpp i nya octaboxen :D
<maxjezy> gött, ha de gött.
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur många gånger har du gått in och kollat ditt paketkolli sedan jag lämnade kanalen!?! :D
<maxjezy> noll, blir bara besviken
<maxjezy> Philip5: nu är den sorterad i stockholm
<maxjezy> 17,16
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänk om jag åker dit och hämtar ut den då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har monterat octaboxen på stativ nu och ska sätta ihop en vanlig softbox också och sedan på med blixtar för att mäta ljusegenskaperna med ljusmätare :D
<Philip5> men först nyheter...
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har jag lagt en order på lite studioblixtar också :D
<maxjezy> mr moneypants
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nu står jag i valet och kvalet om jag ska köpa nytt objektiv och om det blir nikon 105/2.8 vr eller sigma 35/1.4 :P
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-12
<jezy> Philip5: idag kommer paketet
<jezy> det sorterades tidigt i morse i sundsvall
<Philip5> tror de ska ligga till sig först
<Philip5> ;)
<jezy> näää
<jezy> ska skicka iväg tanten att hämta det efter jobbet
<jezy> installerar Debian nu så ircar via telefon
<jezy> känns skumt
<Philip5> och kanske pillrigt
<jezy> seg inställning Debian har
<jezy> install
<jezy> ska beställa ett objektiv ikväll
<jezy> fish eye
<Philip5> är du säker på att du behöver en fisheye? de är rätt speciella
<Philip5> du kanske klarar dig bra med 18mm som vidaste är med det som kommer med
<jezy> gillar den där bubbla effekten
<jezy> http://m.pricerunner.se/pl/543-2585905/Kameraobjektiv/Samyang-8mm-f-3.5-Aspherical-IF-MC-Fisheye-for-Nikon-priser
<jezy> finns det nå bra billiga kontrast filter?
<Philip5> kontrastfilter?
<jezy> ja. va heter det
<Philip5> vet inte vad du menar
<jezy> kommer in på datorn snart
<jezy> verkar ej så
<Philip5> verkar inte vad?
<jezy> att ja får datorn att fungera. unetbootin funkar dåligt i linux
<jezy> nu sitter jag utan inställer och utan os
<Philip5> ajdå
<jezy> får fixa det på tjejens maskin
<jezy> om man har igång moderkortets gpubså hittar inte ubuntu mitt nvidia och allt blir fel. 
<Philip5> fast jag är mest nyfiken på vad det är för filter du undrade över
<jezy> sånt man har när det är väldigt ljust och MSN söker högre kom ontrast
<jezy> gav. jobbiga telefon
<jezy> sätter framför objeltivet
<Philip5> menar du ND-filter?
<Philip5> som bländar ner när det är för ljust?
<maxjezy> va mycket smidigare att göra installern på tjejens dator
<maxjezy> helt felfri och mycket stabilare
<maxjezy> inga initframs problem i starten och skit
<Philip5> skönt
<Philip5> såg du vad jag frågade om filtret?
<maxjezy> nej
<Philip5> [12:39] <Philip5> menar du ND-filter?
<Philip5> [12:40] <Philip5> som bländar ner när det är för ljust?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8BzeZEGEYY
<maxjezy> i det klippet visar han det
<maxjezy> kan ej säga när för jag kan ej se klippet 
<maxjezy> sitter i liveskivan ännu
<maxjezy> orkar inte ladda in flash
<Philip5> kollar...
<maxjezy> startar om här in i ubuntu nu
<Philip5> det finns billiga sådana filter som har fasta ND-värden men de som man kan ställa in är mycket dyrare
<Philip5> de billiga är förstås av sämre kvalitet
<Philip5> jag har bara 1 nd-filter på 3 fstops
<Philip5> maxjezy: har ditt paket blivit hämtat än då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: och har du något sd-minneskort att använda med den?
<Philip5> så du inte står där utan minneskort när du väl laddat batteriet ;)
<maxjezy> status är fortfarande leverans
<maxjezy> 10 timmar har det stått så, men affären säger att de fått in posten idag
<maxjezy> men de ser den inte
<maxjezy> antagligen har inte systemet kommit igång eller nått
<maxjezy> anyway
<maxjezy> va på väg in till posten men vände om
<maxjezy> jävla buss va 15 minuter sen, orkade inte vänta längre i kylan så gick hem igen
<Philip5> du kanske inte får den förrän på torsdad ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: när du ska börja göra videos och lägga ut kommer du låta som den här killen då? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-sCyvqn2JE
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> laddar ner chromium nu
<maxjezy> ska se när det är klart
<Philip5> maxjezy: är en video om sigmas fisheye men killen pratar larvig ebonics
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> han va bra
<maxjezy> you know wa ajm sejjn
<Philip5> väldigt drygt snack
<maxjezy> ah, jo..
<Philip5> låte så de snackar i sundsvall ;P
<maxjezy> nästan faktiskt :)
<maxjezy> nej, ska återkomma sen när ja har kameran, nu ska ja fixa lite.
<Philip5> jag ska strax åka och hämta ett paket
<maxjezy> helt otroligt vad värdelös våran posthantering är
<maxjezy> de tog bort posthanteringen som va ypperlig på statoil för att ge den till ica
<maxjezy> som beter sig som inavlade grisar
<maxjezy> mitt paket ska ha lämnat sorteringen för leverans ut till butik tidigt idag
<maxjezy> men det står fortfarande som leverans på statusen
<maxjezy> misstänker att ica fick in paketet redan kl 14 idag men inte uppdaterat statusen
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har hämtat ut ett paket med stripboxar :D
<Philip5> kom idag
<Philip5> här ramlar paketen in som ett flöde...
<maxjezy> ja, känner att helvetes makt försöker styra mig åt ilska
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag byggde nyss ihop ena stripboxen
<maxjezy> ikväll kommer det brinna!
<maxjezy> blev det bra?
<Philip5> den blir nog bra
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är 2 sådana här men av annat märke och med raster framför man kan välja att sätta på: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=129013
<Philip5> avlånga saker alltså
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> skickade iväg frugan till ica nu
<maxjezy> hon åker och ser om paketet kommit
<maxjezy> när man ringer dom säger dom "det är kö i charken, kan ej titta efter"
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> service det
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du har minneskort då?
<Philip5> eller fick du med något i något erbjudande?
<Philip5> de ingår inte
<Philip5> såg att mina studioblixtar nu är postade men ligger i umeå så de är nog inte här förrän på torsdag
<maxjezy> jo, jag har ett kort till min nikon
<maxjezy> får ta det
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> pentax
<maxjezy> nu står hon på ica, får väl svar snart hur det blev, om paket kom eller ej
<maxjezy> med min otur så kan man ju gissa på vad som skett
<Philip5> du får nog vänta :D
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> imorgon
<maxjezy> fan va besviken ja är
<Philip5> imorgon? snarare på torsdag ;)
<maxjezy> näe, dom sa imorgon
<maxjezy> fast dom jävlas, den låg där idag
<maxjezy> helt 100% säker på det
<Philip5> de orkade nog bara inte plocka upp paketen
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kan ju filma lite med min kamera om jag vill
<Philip5> bara lite så där
<maxjezy> vet inte om ja vill tro på det
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag vill ha den här men det är lite oklart när den verkligen finns i butik. inom en månad skulle jag tro: http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=si35mmNi
<maxjezy> billigt ju :)
<maxjezy> nej,seriöst vad dyra polarisationsfilter är
<maxjezy> kul att dom är lite personliga på den sidan
<maxjezy> Om oss
<Philip5> kameraprylar är dyra
<Philip5> så är det bara
<Philip5> maxjezy: fan va kul det är att ha en systemkamera i handen och latja med :D
<maxjezy> jo, visst, imorgon ska du få se på grejer!
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-13
<Philip5> maxjezy: har den kommit än då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja fast tanten i affären tappade paketet och en truck körde över det
<maxjezy> batteriet klarade sig dock
<maxjezy> nej, skämt o sidor!
<maxjezy> jag har skickat iväg tanten för att hämta det
<maxjezy> dustin säljer nu en instegskamer för 2790
<maxjezy> då ingår canon entry kit
<maxjezy> bok och tjaffs
<maxjezy> 1100D
<maxjezy> ser plastigare ut än min
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den är nog inge vidare
<maxjezy> as-ful
<maxjezy> valde lite min pga färg
<Philip5> hehe, ja det är ju det viktiga ;)
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> att köpa en as-ful produkt skulle inte falla mig in
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> som hasselblads kompaktkamera
<Philip5> skitdyr och ful och är som en sony nex-7
<Philip5> vad ska du börja filma då? det är väl inte skatesäsong än?
<maxjezy> tror jag ska göra en dokumentärfilm först
<maxjezy> om hur båtflyktingar tar sig till sundsvall
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> har nära till stranden
<Philip5> searching for the båtflytingar in sundsvall
<maxjezy> där ligger det massor med flytobjekt
<maxjezy> tex, trä, frigolit osv
<Philip5> jag tycker det är drygt just nu för jag väntar igen på att UPS ska komma med paket och man vet inte när de kommer och måste hålla sig hemma
<Philip5> UPS är nog bra när man har företag och bemanning på en adress
<Philip5> men för privatpersoner är det lite drtygt
<Philip5> drygt
<maxjezy> igår var det polispådrag här utanför, en volvo 240 som blev stoppad, alla i bilen blev förhörda i polisbilen sedan en och en
<maxjezy> hade varit perfekt för lowlight test
<Philip5> ja då skulle du smugit ut och dokumenterat
<maxjezy> fick ett par bilder med mobilen
<Philip5> så där. nu kom UPS med mitt paket
<Philip5> nu är det nästan bara studioblixtarna kvar men de får jag hämta ut på serviceställe när de kommer
<Philip5> kanske senare idag men troligen imorgon
<maxjezy> jag fick precis höra att mitt paket kanske kommer snart
<Philip5> nu kan man relaxa lite
<Philip5> woohooo
<Philip5> kommer snart med tjejen ;)
<maxjezy> jo, hon ville dock inte hålla mig i luren när hon hämta ut det
<Philip5> vad kommer du bry dig mest om när de kommer innanför dörren?
<maxjezy> så det återstår att se om de gick bra
<maxjezy> jag ska försöka visa intresse för tjejen men näe
<Philip5> det kan du göra när du packat upp och batteriet är på laddning
<maxjezy> hon vart sur idag för ja skicka iväg henne igår utan att hon fått sms om leverans
<maxjezy> och idag ville hon inte åka innan det kommit
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kräsen
<maxjezy> jo, hon ska vara glad att hon har en som mig
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt den som tar hand om pengarna i denna familj
<maxjezy> spenderar iaf 85% av allt vi får in
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och hon får ju kanske se när du spenderar dem
<maxjezy> jag beställer hem pizza och frågar om hon vill ha
<maxjezy> hon vill inte ha för det är så dyrt
<maxjezy> så då beställer jag bara till mig och dotter
<maxjezy> så får hon äta spenatsoppa
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tänk om du ångrar att du inte köpte en d5200 när du haft den i en vecka?!?!
<maxjezy> näe, tror inte det
<maxjezy> vad är bättre där?
<Philip5> allt
<Philip5> det är en mellanmodell
<Philip5> din är insteg
<maxjezy> justja, jo, den va lite dyrare ja
<maxjezy> men de va inte så bra video på den heller
<maxjezy> bättre köpa billigt och sen d800 eller något
<maxjezy> tror endå marknaden kommer komma med nya produkter som är speciellt gjorda för film
<maxjezy> hoppas inte solen hinner gå ner nu bara
<maxjezy> måste ju ladda batteriet med
<Philip5> då får du väl filma i lite mörker ;)
<Philip5> tror stora skillnaden mellan d3200 och d5200 är fokussystemet
<Philip5> sensorn är nog också bättre
<Philip5> sedan är det nog lite mer lagt på det mesta som hus och skärm på baksidan
<maxjezy> nu har ja den i handen
<Philip5> wooohooo
<Philip5> hur känns det?!?! :D
<maxjezy> helt ok, den är tung
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> är väl den lättaste av dem alla
<maxjezy> känns smockfylld med grejer
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> undrar ska nog montera remmen
<Philip5> släng batteriet på laddning direkt så har du det gjort
<maxjezy> jo den laddar redan
<Philip5> hur var laddaren? hade den sladd mellan laddaren och uttaget eller trycker man laddaren direkt i uttaget?
<Philip5> har sett någon variant där man trycker laddaren direkt i uttaget men tror de bara säljs i usa
<maxjezy> detta är direkt i uttaget
<Philip5> aha, ovanligt
<Philip5> blockar den andra uttag då?
<maxjezy> jopp
<Philip5> går väl att sätta en egen liten skarvsladd kanske
<maxjezy> jo, fast ja gillar när de sitter i kontakten direkt
<maxjezy> min pentax har en meter sladd
<maxjezy> känns jobbigt
<Philip5> hehe, bra att du fick som du vill
<Philip5> kommer du orka läsa manualen då?
<Philip5> eller är du sådan som bara gör learning by doing?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> video tutorials osv
<maxjezy> känns endå som jag förstår principen bättre efter att ja kollat mycket blender tutorials
<Philip5> har man hållit på med 3d-program så får man mycket gratis med kameror när det kommer till ljus
<Philip5> ljus är det många som har kamera som inte fattar för det ligger utanför kameran
<maxjezy> yepp, jag sätter bara upp lite meshlights här hemma
<maxjezy> ja gillar nikon kamerahus
<maxjezy> bra grepp och storlek
<maxjezy> d3100 är iofs det ja testat tidigare
<Philip5> fast ditt hus är ju deras minsta
<Philip5> men grepp, menyer och hur nikon funkar passar mig
<Philip5> tycker canon är bökiga
<Philip5> det är främsta anledning att jag kör nikon
<maxjezy> objektivet känns bättre på denna än syrrans
<maxjezy> hon fick nog måndagsexemplar
<Philip5> hade hon också nikon?
<maxjezy> detta har skönt motstånd och inget glapp
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> samma objektiv eller?
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> ska kolla till batteriet nu
<maxjezy> gah, tid det tar
<Philip5> tar nog 1-2 tim
<maxjezy> orka bänta
<maxjezy> måste det ladda klart?
<Philip5> tror det är nyttigast för batteriet att ladda fullt upp första gången
<maxjezy> mitt sdhc kort kanske är för segt
<Philip5> vad har det för class då?
<Philip5> class 6 eller bättre är nog att satsa på
<maxjezy> SDHC HAMA
<maxjezy> en 2:a på det
<Philip5> class 2 är nog ingen hit
<maxjezy> står även 16 på det
<Philip5> är det inte 16x det står?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> en jätte liten 2:a och jätte litet 16
<Philip5> class 2 ska annars garantera 2 mb/s
<Philip5> klassen står i en cirekel
<maxjezy> ah, då duger det nog inte att filma med
<maxjezy> skulle köpt ett kort också
<Philip5> cirecel och circel. det är egentligen ett stort C med class-siffran i
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> ser det nu
<maxjezy> class 2 äre 
<Philip5> klassen är egentligen en kvalitetstämpel på vad de ska klara men kan vara snabbare.
<maxjezy> har något mer kort men hittar det inte
<Philip5> så ett class 2 kan vara lika snabbt som ett class 4 men är inte garanterad till den hastigheten beroende på exemplar
<Philip5> mina kort är class 10 med 95 mb/s
<Philip5> har 2 x 16 gb kort i min kamera med sådana
<maxjezy> hittade en sd micro adapter
<maxjezy> men sd korten lär vara ännu segare
<maxjezy> ah, sd kort kan man köpa på stan iaf
<maxjezy> som tur är
<Philip5> nu fick jag sms om att mina studioblixtar finns att hämta ut :D
<Philip5> ska käka lite och sedan åka och hämta dem :D
<maxjezy> ah, kanske gör detsamma
<maxjezy> käka och åka ner på stan och shoppa
<Philip5> medan du laddar batteri?
<Philip5> vad ska du shoppa?
<Philip5> minneskort?! :P
<maxjezy> jo, fast ja väntar nog en stund till och ser om batteriet blir klart 
<maxjezy> och testar ett kort ja har
<Philip5> vet inte hur stor skillnad sånt egentligen gör
<Philip5> om det väl funkar menar jag
<Philip5> har aldrig testat med class 2
<maxjezy> iofs, vet att jag har ett till kort någonstans eftersom jag lånade ett kort av min bror med
<maxjezy> antagligen har ja ett bättre kort här liggandes isf
<Philip5> så, nu ska jag åka och hämta ut mitt paket.
<Philip5> bbl
<madmax_> Philip5, jag råkade paja min fokusmotor för ja trodde den hade fastnat
<madmax_> hade autofokus på
<maxjezy> naaah, just kidding!
<maxjezy> Philip5, är din ppa nå bra?
<maxjezy> är det du som är HDDSLR Guru, Philip Bloom
<Philip5> hehe nä
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> hittar inte var man ställer in skärpa och kontrast
<Philip5> brb 5 min
<maxjezy> ok ok 
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> på min gör man det under "shooting menu" och där under "set picture control"
<Philip5> men det påverkar bara jpegs och hur det ser ut på baksidan på displayen. jag fotar alltid i raw och en raw-fil påverkas inte av sånt mer än preview-bilden
<Philip5> nu när jag var ute så åkte jag förbi mediamarkt också och klämde lite på din kamera och även nya d7100 som är efterföljaren till min och den kändes riktigt najs
<maxjezy> röda?
<maxjezy> är det någon skillnad på ytstrukturen på svart och röd?
<Philip5> den röda är väl högblank så jag antar den är glattigare
<Philip5> nä jag klämde på den svarta
<maxjezy> fan va lätt det är att fota med såna här kameror
<maxjezy> automode funkar skitnice också
<maxjezy> tänkte mer till film det med skärpa och kontrast
<maxjezy> smidigt att man kan ändra inställningar medans man filmar med
<Philip5> antar att picture control påverkar vid filmande också för filmandet är väl bara en serie jpegs
<maxjezy> tråkigt att ingen hdmi kabel följde med
<maxjezy> ska de vara svårt att överföra bilder och film till ubuntu?
<maxjezy> fattar inte, både mobilen och kameran får fel helatiden vid kopiering
<Philip5> jag har aldrig problem att föra över film eller bilder från varken kamera eller mobil
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du ångrat dig än då? ska du ringa till dustin imorgon och gråtande säga att du köpt fel?!!? ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ska säga att ja ville ha 3100
<maxjezy> nu leker tjejen med den
<Philip5> tänk om hon lägger beslag på den så du inte får filma något
<maxjezy> hon sa att hon också ska köpa en
<maxjezy> kan du ställa in kelvin själv?
<Philip5> tänk om hon köper en d5200 då ;)
<Philip5> jo visst kan man ställa in kelvin som vitbalans själv om man vill
<maxjezy> ja ska avråda henne, hon får ju min nexus
<Philip5> eller jag kan iaf
<maxjezy> den fotar snabbt ocvh bra
<maxjezy> iofs, mina lampor här hemma kör daylight 
<maxjezy> ca 5000-6400k
<maxjezy> räcker väl att ställa in på solljus då
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=47160
<Philip5> eftersom jag altid fotar i raw-format så bryr jag mig aldrig att ställa in vitbalansen utan fixar den i efterhand
<Philip5> ska man filma så är det ju viktigare att ha bra vitbalans från början
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag drog ner på kontrast och på skärpa
<Philip5> du känner dig inte som en hallick med den där kameran då? ;)
<maxjezy> det ska vara noll när man filmar
<maxjezy> shemale-style
<Philip5> tycker du inte 18mm som vidaste är vitt nog då? känner du att du bara måste ha en fisheye nu också?
<maxjezy> jag skiter i fisheye
<maxjezy> vill ha ett bra ljusstarkt objektiv
<Philip5> igår var det ju det viktigaste typ ;)
<maxjezy> jo, men ja ska be mor min köpa sånt åt mig i julklapp istället
<Philip5> det tror jag du gör rätt i att satsa på. ett ljusstarkt så du kan få lite fina korta skärpedjup och kunna ta bättre bilder och film i sämre ljusförhållanden
<maxjezy> jo, riktigt bra film blir det iaf
<maxjezy> ska testa på tv'n sen, lär se bra ut
<Philip5> jag har 35, 50 och 85 mm på f1.8
<Philip5> en zoom på 17-50 med f2.8 och en 80-200 mm på f2.8
<Philip5> minst ljusstarka jag har är f2.8  :)
<maxjezy> smakar det så kostar det
<Philip5> ett fast 35 eller 50 f1.8 är inte så dyrt men väldigt prisvärt
<Philip5> kostar nytt runt 1800 kr
<maxjezy> oj, billigt
<maxjezy> kanske skulle satsa på 50
<Philip5> men frågan är ju vad man behöver/vill ha för brännvidd
<Philip5> enklaste sättet är att du rattar in 35 mm på din zoom och fotar lite utan att röra zoomen. sedan gör du samma med 50 mm och känner efter vad som passar bäst
<Philip5> fotar man mycket inomhus med 50 mm på en DX-kamera så kan det kännas trångt
<maxjezy> fast utomhus vid havet
<Philip5> ska man fota landskap så vill man oftast ha mer bredd än 35 mm
<Philip5> man brukar märka vad man behöver när man håller på snare än att gissa innan ;)
<maxjezy> 50 är väl ganska nära det ögat ser
<Philip5> på en FX-kamera ja
<Philip5> på en DX-kamera så är det nog mer som 35 mm 
<maxjezy> 5.6 ljusvärdet ger riktigt dålig video
<Philip5> ja det är inte direkt ljusstarkt
<maxjezy> tror endå 50 är att satsa på
<maxjezy> det är högt och lågt
<Philip5> testa först lite
<maxjezy> dustin är så sega, testar jag lite innan kommer ja få vänta länge på nästa leverans
<Philip5> de där har de väl överallt
<maxjezy> 80 minuter tog det att ladda
<Philip5> inte så farligt
<maxjezy> funka bra att fota med micro sd kort
<maxjezy> och filma
<maxjezy> har inte testat raw
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-14
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du inte ute och tokfilmar och fotar loss?!?! :O
<maxjezy> jag är sjuk
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> blev det för mycket för dig med ny kamera?
<Philip5> svindlande
<Philip5> jag sittar och kollar på hårddiskar. en av mina diskar börjar bli dålig så det kanske är dags för ett byte
<maxjezy> snuva, dålig hals och känner virus i kroppen
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har nog fått infektion för att du upplevt för mycket spänning igår kväll ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du så sjuk så du inte ens kan leka med kameran eller kolla på videotutorials?!?! :O
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe
<maxjezy> här hemma går det br
<maxjezy> men korta stunder så inte febern tar kål på mig
<Philip5> maxjezy: så du kan gosa lite med kameran utan att svimma?
<maxjezy> jepps, har dock inte varit ut med den ännu :(
<Philip5> kanske bäst det så den inte rostar ;)
<maxjezy> jo, sen äre ju askallt ute nu
<maxjezy> hoppas på bättre imorgon
<Philip5> kräsen
<maxjezy> grejen är ju att ha den liggandes här hemma, så man kan ta rysligt bra bilder när det sker något här i området
<maxjezy> sen levererar jag bilderna till media 
<maxjezy> och blir rik
<Philip5> bra strategi
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-15
<Philip5> maxjezy: friskare idag? kan leka mer med kameran och ha ork?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske tjejen din lägger beslag på den annars ;)
<maxjezy> jo, jag har städat lite här hemma idag :)
<maxjezy> men ut går jag inte
<Philip5> lite framsteg ändå
<maxjezy> drog precis ner blender
<maxjezy> ska leka lite med det idag
<maxjezy> 2.66a
<Philip5> och den är byggd med stöd för cuda eller?
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> stöd för open shaders också?
<maxjezy> näh, de vet ja inte :)
<maxjezy> blender har ju varit byggt med cycles bra länge väl
<maxjezy> blender-2.66a-linux-glibc211-i686
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du om kameran ja har funkar bra med usb3?
<Philip5> vet inte men det står nog i manualen... du vet den där du inte läser... ;)
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> kom på att det spelar nog ingen roll
<maxjezy> så jäkla sega minnen ja har
<Philip5> hur stora är de?
<Philip5> ska du filma massor så kanske du behöver lite fetare också
<maxjezy> 4 gb är mitt största
<maxjezy> men dottern har tagit 3 kort och gömt undan
<maxjezy> nu hittar jag bara ett micro sd och ett transcent 1gb kort
<maxjezy> båda är ju helt värdelösa
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> nu hitta ja ett hama
<Philip5> gör hama kort också
<Philip5> eller märker upp dem som sina iaf
<maxjezy> 1,4MB/s
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> 20 minuter för 1,8 GB
<maxjezy> ungefär samma downloadhastighet som ja har från nätet
<Philip5> maxjezy: har tävlingen börjat nu då? flest och bäst fotogrejer när vi dör vinner?!?! :D
<maxjezy> jag röker, har ett 12 årigt missbruk bakom mig och dessutom anlag för hundratals ärftliga sjukdomar.
<maxjezy> är det, den som dör först som avgör?
<maxjezy> den andra får räkna
<maxjezy> sen har vi fest i himlen
<maxjezy> har slukat ett batteri nu, sen ja köpt den
<Philip5> antar att det drar mer batteria att filma för man har liveview igång hela tiden
<Philip5> jag har ju nästan aldrig liveview på
<maxjezy> jo, men ja har tagit iaf 150 bilder
<maxjezy> ska starta om datorn, lägga i fler diskar.
<maxjezy> brb.
<madmax_> shit, flera hunda gb bilder att kopiera och gå igenom för framkallning
<Philip5> dina bilder ja
<Philip5> varje bild i rawformat blir väl en 40 mb eller så?
<madmax_> mapparna är döpta efter intelligensnivån här hemma med, faaan.
<madmax_> aha, nej detta är från pentax
<madmax_> ca 1 mb per bild tror jag
<madmax_> 100000tals bilder på ungen när hon är nyfödd
<Philip5> aha
<madmax_> tänkte ja ska ta och framkalla nu för ett par tusen
<Philip5> tänkte med nya kameran blir ju filerna lite fetare
<madmax_> jo, ska välja mer vad man spar
<madmax_> innan man för över det från kameran
<madmax_> nu går det snabbt iaf att kopiera, 95 MB/s
<madmax_> mellan 2 hårdiskar 
<Philip5> lite så det går från mina sdminnen ;)
<madmax_> jag har ett as-snabbt minne som ja inte hittar
<madmax_> stör mig något enormt
<Philip5> har nog din dotter ätit upp
<madmax_> borde skita ut bilder i raw-format tycker man
<Philip5> man kan tycka det
<Philip5> nu ska jag byta om för en löparrunda
<maxjezy> Philip5, gick de bra
<maxjezy> med löparrundan
<Philip5> kom runt
<Philip5> kondisen är ju inte på topp direkt efter vintern
<maxjezy> usch nej, måste börja träna jag med efter halkan lagt sig
<Philip5> springer med en sorts halkskydd för löpning
<maxjezy> jag vågar inte riskera en skada
<maxjezy> ska hårdträna sen
<Philip5> större risk att trampa snett än att halka med dem
<maxjezy> fotade lite idag
<maxjezy> dottern ställde upp som modell, fasiken hon är duktig på det
<maxjezy> ingen bild blir den andra lik, nya poses helatiden
<Philip5> jo barn brukar vara tacksamma att fota
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-17
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du skulle lista bra och dåligt så här långt med nya kameran då, vad skulle det bli?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska inte skaffa någon blue/green-screen så du kan filma för att enkelt integera i blender och maska bort bakgrund?
<maxjezy> har inget att klaga på gentemot bilderna den levererar
<maxjezy> tycker dock att usbkontakten är värdelös
<maxjezy> jobbig att koppla i, känns som den inte kommer hålla allt för länge
<maxjezy> Philip5, tycker inte du den sitter dåligt till?
<Philip5> den är kanske lite vek
<maxjezy> kanske ska köpa en minneskortläsare istället så man slipper hålla på och krångla med usbsladden
<maxjezy> Philip5, pillat nå blender?
<maxjezy> sitter och testar lite nu, under performance ställer jag in på 64 threads
<maxjezy> renderar sjukt snabbt
<maxjezy> hur är det möjligt
<Philip5> nä inte mycket efter jag byggden den och kollade att det funkade
<maxjezy> på 8 trådar tar det typ en sekund att rendera
<maxjezy> medans 64 trådar renderar på 0,17
<maxjezy> typ 6 ggr snabbare
<maxjezy> har ja 64 trådar?
<Philip5> vet inte hur den fördelar
<maxjezy> ska man rendera något större projekt är det ju helt klart värt att pilla lite på dessa värden
<Philip5> renderar den över gpu?
<Philip5> den kan ju ha många cores
<Philip5> min gpu har ju 960 cuda cores
<maxjezy> det är blender internal
<maxjezy> den kör ju bara cpu
<maxjezy> ah, det är endå bara startupscenen som har denna stora tidsskillnad
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur många samples brukar du rendera med när du kör cycles?
<maxjezy> beror lite på
<maxjezy> 100 brukar räcka för animation om det inte är massa specialgrejer att räkna med
<maxjezy> 1000-20000 för bilder
<maxjezy> brukar först rendera en bild på 100 samples
<maxjezy> då ser man vart det kommer eldflugor
<maxjezy> sen kör jag ctrl b över den ytan
<maxjezy> och renderar bara den biten som har eldflugor
<maxjezy> med 0 samples
<maxjezy> för att se när de ger sig av
<maxjezy> sen renderar jag hela bilden med detta antal samples
<maxjezy> boarderselect render
<maxjezy> ctrl b
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-10
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=216131
<Flygisoft> Bra pris tycker du?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ok pris är det väl. nedsatt 1000 kr mot en ny
<Philip5> skulle inte kalla det ett fynd
<Philip5> däremot så är det en bra glugg
<Philip5> om man kan leva med att inte ha bättre f-värden på en glugg
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blir ju ganska dyrt om man ska gå ner på typ 2.8 eller något sånt :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, om du inte sportfotograferar osv kan du ju skaffa vintage objektiv
<maxjezy> de kostar inte många kr
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo om du ska ha 300mm
<Philip5> rätt dyrt i jämförelse med 200mm också
<Philip5> jag har ju den lite äldre 80-200/2.8 som saknar stabilisering
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ja det är väl så
<Philip5> fast vintagegluggarn har sämre skärpa
<Philip5> vilket har betydelse om man fotar med lite högre upplösning än att filma i 1080p
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det
<Philip5> och är oftast manuella
<Flygisoft> Fungerar ens focus mätningen där när man kör manuellt?
<Flygisoft> fokus*
<maxjezy> mina objektiv presterar bättre än morsans nikon objektiv
<maxjezy> 18-55 och 55-200
<maxjezy> iofs kan jag förminska mina bilder ganska mycket mer så de framstår som skarpa medans hon med mindre megapixlar inte kan göra det
<maxjezy> billigare att lägga pengar på ett hus med fler pixlar isf
<maxjezy> ljusstarka objektiv kostar ju skjortan, men de klart att de är överlägsna om man vill fota med autofokus
<maxjezy> så behöver man en autofokus på kameran att lita på också
<maxjezy> och där är inte instegsmodellerna lite dåliga
<Philip5> Flygisoft: missade jag något?
<Philip5> jäkla skitcomhem har nätproblem och jag kommer inte ut via den uppkopplingen
<maxjezy> Philip5, du missade värsta utspelet där Flygisoft flippade totalt.
<maxjezy1> Philip5: det är ju inte per automatik så att nya objektiv är skarpare än vintage
<maxjezy1> finns väl skit i båda katergorierna
<Philip5> bästa vintage är kanske bättre än sämsta idag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lite sugen på det objektivet iaf
<Flygisoft> Less på mitt nuvarande 70-300, låter och är så långsamt
<Flygisoft> Sen bildstabiliseringen verkar ju ganska nice
<Philip5> slå till
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sugen på något vidvinkelobjektiv med, ingen aning om vad dock
<Philip5> beror på hur vidvinkligt du vill ha och hur mycket du vill lägga
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är mest tänkt att används för landskapsphoton så vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> tokina 11-16 är rätt poppis 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad finns det mer? :)
<Flygisoft> Upp mot 3-4k kanske
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska prisskämtet på triggers från UK sluta? kinapriserna är ju normala sedan en dryg vecka nu...
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Säkert tills dom fått sina dyrt inköpta triggers sålda
<Philip5> det lär ju inte bli lätt. inte minst när man ser att de sålt de dyra mycket billigare om man kollar säljarnas säljhistorik på samma pryl
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Men kan tänka mig att det är lite så dom tänker
<Flygisoft> Eller så försöker dom bara pressa ut varje pund som går tills ingen köper
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Så kanske dom börjar sänka när dom väl ser att ingen köper längre
<Philip5> man kan ju alltid hoppas
<Philip5> nu är det ju bara drygt att köparna ändå bara sitter och väntar om de inte är dumma
<Philip5> möööög vad det är tråkigt att skriva verksamhetsberättelse till årsredovisning
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad jobbar du som/med egentligen?
<Philip5> hehe, jadu... vad gör jag e g e n t l i g e n... :D
<Philip5> undrar jag också ibland
<Philip5> min titel är väl organisationskonsult
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, jobbar du mot flera bolag då eller ett och samma?
<Philip5> flera men mest ett i taget
<Philip5> och jobbar mycket hemifrån
<Philip5> sitter ute på något ställe och samlar in data och sedan skriver man någon rapport på det 
<Philip5> oftast
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Philip5> låter det väldigt spännande? :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nja jag vet inte, dock är det ju inte fel att jobba hemifrån så det är ju ett ganska stort plus :P
<Philip5> jo fast eftersom jag har en förmåga att jobba "lagom" mycket för att hålla mig flytande så blir det en del tid för annat men inte så mycket som jag borde kunna dra in till kontot
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Ja då var objektivet beställt
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vidvinkel eller det begagnade tamron?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näh, bästa vintage idag tävlar ju med bästa nya idag :)
<maxjezy> om inte allt handlar om coatings och annat fjantigt
<maxjezy> byggkvalitet osv måste också tas in i beräkningarna
<Philip5> beror på vad man räknar på. nya vinner tekniskt i bildkvalitet men det finns ju annat som t ex estetik och karaktär hos vintage som gör dem intressanta
<Philip5> beror på vad man ska ha dem till
<Philip5> men proffsgluggar idag är ju också i metall
<Philip5> som t ex min nikon 105/2.8 micro
<Philip5> den ser ju ut som de andra i plast men är i metall
<Philip5> nikon 14-24, 24-70 och 70-200 är också i metall
<Philip5> konsument och prokonsumer-gluggar är i plast
<Philip5> förutom glaset förstås
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställde Tamron, dock inte det begagnade han vill ju inte skicka ändå
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ blev ett nytt
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men den är rätt najs om man kan leva med att det inte är så ljusstarkt så det blir ju till att använda mest mitt på dagen
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> men du har väl inte så ljusstarka gluggar förutom din nya 35a?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Philip5> vad har dina andra för f-värden=
<Flygisoft> Mitt nuvarande Tamron har 4-5.6, vilket är det samma som på det nya jag beställde nu
<Philip5> vad är det för tamron du har? någon superzoom på så där 18-200??
<Flygisoft> Ne 70-300 med
<Philip5> aha, du har den gamla
<Flygisoft> Yes
<Philip5> den som inte är så bra
<Flygisoft> Precis :P
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Därför jag beställde nytt nu
<Flygisoft> Så jag hoppas den nya modellen kan prestera något bättre
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du kanske vill köpa mitt nuvarande Tamron då? :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, vad är det du har?
<maxjezy> länka mig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: haha, nä jag skulle nog inte ta den om den så skänktes :D
<maxjezy> Tamron SP DI VC 70-300/4-5,6 ?
<maxjezy> Tamron AF Di 70-300 4-5,6?
<maxjezy> konstigt att dessa inte finns fler på begagnatmarknaden
<maxjezy> har länge sökt en begagnad 70-300 men hittar ju aldrig nån
<Philip5> maxjezy: han har den gamla och har beställt den nya 
<Philip5> av de där
<maxjezy> okej, den gamla är ju bättre 
<maxjezy> närgräns på under metern medans den andra har  150 cm
<maxjezy> och priset är bättre på den äldre varianten med :)
<Philip5> hehe, visst
<maxjezy> har det af?
<Philip5> du kan köpa den och kalla den vintage
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> 70 som minsta brännvid känns lite onödigt
<maxjezy> 18 - 300 hade jag köpt isf
<Philip5> kostar mer
<Philip5> men är sämre
<maxjezy> jo men alla såna billiga zoomar är ju dåliga 
<maxjezy> snurrar filtret?
<maxjezy> det främre elementet
<Philip5> minns inte
<Philip5> troligen på den gamla
<Philip5> som är värdelös
<Philip5> inte ens värd det billiga den kostar
<Philip5> den nya är rätt bra till och med
<Philip5> tamrons VC-teknik är galen
<Philip5> suger fast bilden
<maxjezy> ska ta och beställa en ny glugg nu
<maxjezy> blev sugen på någonting nytt
<maxjezy> 35mm 1.8 eller 40mm 2.8 eller 50mm 1.8
<Flygisoft> Precis, är Tamron AF Di 70-300 4-5,6 jag har nu
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, och du ska köpa ett likadant fast bättre?
<maxjezy> vad ska du ha för ditt gamla då?!
<Philip5> dina njurar ;)
<maxjezy> usch, de lär vara kletiga
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du låna din flickvän till att göra sådan här effekter? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc39_lwlX2g
<Philip5> det är ju en tutorial hur du kan göra med bacon och lite latex... du gillar väl bacon?!
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ja precis
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vad bjuder du?
<Flygisoft> Ska dra nu men ser väl vad du svarar :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du inte slå till??? en säljare från UK är nere på 953.16 SEK för en trigger nu... värsta rean ju... :D
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Säg 400kr
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, jag köpte precis Nikon Nikkor AF 70-210mm f/4-5,6
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxjezy> får se ikväll när frugan kommer hem om det finns pengar till ett till
<maxjezy> det var inte riktigt meningen att jag skulle köpa detta som ja nu köpte på tradera, jag bara vann auktionen 
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-af-70-210mm-f-4-5-6-auktion_301999_202797149
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: du är inte intresserad av 2 st surfplattor?
<maxjezy> dualcore 1.2 ghz ACER
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Har redan en surfplatta :P
<maxjezy> gah, ångrar verkligen köp av androidenheter
<Flygisoft> Funkar AF på nyare kameror med det objektivet?
<maxjezy> jo, fast bara såna med af motor
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxjezy> inte på såna som vi har
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<maxjezy> jag är intresserad av ditt objektiv för att tjejen inte kan få till fokus utan AF
<Flygisoft> D7000 har den inbyggd AF motor?
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> jag är helt ointresserad av AF, tycker det förstör allt roligt.
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Du filmar väl mycket med?
<maxjezy> en dator som bestämmer över var skärpan ska sitta är inte min grej
<maxjezy> jo, men även foto ganska mycket
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vill du köra annat operativsystem på surfplatta eller?
<Flygisoft> än just android
<maxjezy> tycker det är skitjobbigt med tangentbord på skärmen
<maxjezy> men android är den stora grejen, appmarket som inte är öppet utan inloggning osv.
<maxjezy> för mycket kontroll över användaren, NSA som spanar i webkameran är inte skoj heller.
<maxjezy> jag är riktigt nöjd med min nya mobiltelefon faktiskt, 
<maxjezy> nej om man ska ta sig en dusch och ut och fota lite, så fint väder
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Tagentbord har du väl på varje surfplatta, på skärmen vill säga
<Flygisoft> Om man inte köper ett externt tagentbord
<maxjezy> jo, därför jag nog aldrig mer skaffar en touch-enhet
<maxjezy> bättre md mindre skärm och knappar att skriva med
<maxjezy> Philip5 såg du vilket objektiv jag har köpt
<maxjezy> Nikon Nikkor AF 70-210mm f/4-5,6
<Philip5> där ser man... ja du gillar ju lite äldre grejer ;)
<maxjezy1> http://www.tradera.com/item/302002/203373439/tamron-objektiv-70-300-mm-tele-macro-1-2-1-4-5-6
<maxjezy1> Flygisoft
<Philip5> det är den gamla han har
<maxjezy1> precis, efterfrågan är visst stor på internetz när priset går så högt
<maxjezy1> jag erbjöd 350 för Flygisoft's 
<maxjezy1> men han vill ha 400
<maxjezy1> denna har jag köpt http://www.tradera.com/nikon-nikkor-af-70-210mm-f-4-5-6-auktion_301999_202797149
<Philip5> kostar 990 kr nytt
<maxjezy1> precis, 350 är rimligt begagnat
<Philip5> kan inte se den där för den står som avslutad
<Philip5> men jag vet vilken det är
<maxjezy1> bara scrolla ner lite
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ändå samma som jag visste
<maxjezy1> japp
<Flygisoft> ^^
<maxjezy1> där ser man, när man talar om Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Började ju plinga massa :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: plingar för du är så poppis
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> maxjezy1: jag har ju ett sånt här http://www.blocket.se/alvsborg/Nikon_80_200_2_8_51749442.htm?ca=10&w=3&last=1
<Philip5> fast jag har original lenshood
<maxjezy1> Philip5, är det du som är finansmannen på tradera?
<maxjezy1> en vid namn finansmannen har ett sånt på tradera
<Flygisoft> Philip5 Har bara dyra fina grejer han
<maxjezy1> eller hade
<maxjezy1> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/202784829/nikon-80-200-mm-2-8-af-
<maxjezy1> där ser du
<maxjezy1> finansvalpen
<Philip5> den är inte likdan
<Philip5> finansvalpens är den äldre modellen
<Philip5> den äldre har skjutzoom och är mjukare i kanterna och långsammare fokus
<maxjezy1> aha
<maxjezy1> ja nu ser jag
<maxjezy1> de ser lika ut
<maxjezy1> designen
<Philip5> olika hur zoomen sitter
<Philip5> på min vrider man för zoom och på den där så skjuter man den som på den du köpt
<maxjezy1> jo
<maxjezy1> som på min 35-70
<maxjezy1> och min blivande 70-210
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> stjutzoomen är billigare och sämre
<maxjezy1> ja var ut och fota med min 35-70 idag och hade ett nd x 2 filter på
<maxjezy1> riktigt krispiga bilder
<maxjezy1> Flygisoft, köpte du 35 mm?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy1> är den bra?
<maxjezy1> sitter och funderar på om ja ska beställa den men jag vill ha den till helgen isf
<maxjezy1> hur är det med netonnet, är de snabba?
<maxjezy1> dustin har den inte i lager så den skickas om 1-2 dagar
<maxjezy1> samma med 40 mm
<maxjezy1> bara 50 mm i lager
<maxjezy1> Philip5, är cyberfoto snabb?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy1: Jag gillar den riktigt mycket faktiskt
<Flygisoft> netonnet är inte så snabba direkt, dustin verkar ju dock inte vara snabbare
<Flygisoft> Beställde mitt från netonnet
<maxjezy1> elgiganten har inte ens det objektivet
<maxjezy1> ska titta siba
<maxjezy1> 1590, bra pris
<maxjezy1> men inte en enda butik i sverige har den i lager.
<maxjezy1> mediamarkt har inte ens objektivet, vilken kass kedja.
<Flygisoft> Känns ju som de mer eller mindre bara har kit och billigare zoomobjektiv
<Flygisoft> eller om dom har de mest populära objektiven bara
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu fick modos hockeypojkar sommarlov. de åkte precis ur slutspelschansen
<maxjezy1> det borde ju vara ett av de mest populära tycker man
<Philip5> Flygisoft: modo är väl dina gossar?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Men vilka losers
<Philip5> modo tappade en ledning med 4-0 och linköping vann sedan med 4-5 efter förlängning
<Flygisoft> Var ju 4-0 när jag kollade innan
<Philip5> japp och det tappade de
<Flygisoft> Tragiskt
<Philip5> och modo fick matchstraff på en spelare
<Flygisoft> Nu blir det gnäll på jobbet imorgon
<Philip5> då gjorde linköping 2 mål i powerplay
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Och jag som tänkte, ne nu leder dom ju med 4-0 då behöver man inte kolla
<Philip5> richie regehr fick matchstraffet... linköpingspelaren tuppade av och låg och blödde en stor pöl på isen
<Flygisoft> Illa
<Philip5> http://a.cdn-expressen.se/ImageHandler.axd?guid=c0baa7d6-58da-409c-9b72-dde956e52374&imageFormat=bauta100
<Philip5> blod på isen
<Flygisoft> :/
<Flygisoft> Vad hände då?
<Philip5> tackling mot huvudet med armbåge
<Philip5> från blind side
<Philip5> tuppade av och slog ansiktet rakt ner i isen 
<Flygisoft> Ah illa
<Philip5> undrar vad det kommer stå i er lokaltidning imorgon
<Flygisoft> Jadu, att modo är lika dåliga som väntat antar jag :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur känns det att ha beställt den glugg som vann "bästa köpa" i tidningen digitalSLR photography bland nikon, canons och tamrons 55-300 och 70-300 gluggar?!? ;)
<Philip5> senast numrets test
<Philip5> de kanske bara ringde dig och frågade vilken du skulle köpa och då måste den ju vara bästa köp... :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ska vi säga 350 spänn?
<maxjezy> tjejen min sa att hon kan tänkas avvara det
<Philip5> maxjezy: men hans gamla är ju inte rillräckligt gammal för dig
<Philip5> och inte i metall
<Philip5> hur ska det gå?
<maxjezy> det är tjejen som vill ha sånt
<maxjezy> jag skulle givetvis inte sänka mig till att använda automatik på de viset.
<maxjezy> Flygisoft är du där?
<maxjezy> !ping
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ping pling.
<maxjezy> ta helg nu!
<maxjezy> Philip5, har din pipa gått sönder?
<maxjezy> [16:05] * Philip5 (~user@ubuntu/member/philip5) Quit (Write error: Broken pipe)
<maxjezy> jag är lite orolig för Flygisoft som inte syns till
<maxjezy> såg precis messi reklam för adidas på tuben
<Philip5> lätt hänt att pipan går sönder på nätet
 * Philip5 undrar om jag kommer få något paket från dhl imorgon
<Philip5> paketet har lämnat malmö station säger paketspårningen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du beställt då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det var ju trevligt att den fick bra på det testet :)
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Sure 350kr, du betalar ju dock frakten men det antar jag du fattar då du hänger på tradera :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, nähä! alltid fri frakt på tradera juu :(/((((
<Flygisoft> På Ebay är det typ only from china :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du beställt nu va va va?!?
<Flygisoft> YN-622n-TX eller?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: har du swedbank?
<Flygisoft> Nej tyvärr
<Flygisoft> Nordea
<maxjezy> har du personnummer som kontonummer?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> Har haft nordea ända sen jag var liten så var inte så då :P
<maxjezy> aha
<Flygisoft> Bäst att skicka med då?
<maxjezy> går tåget förbi där?
<maxjezy> du kunde smita in på norrtåg och lägga det i en sopptunna i tåget
<maxjezy> så går jag och klär mig som luffare och letar burkar
<maxjezy> och utbrister "herrejävlar, ett zoomobjektiv från tamron!"
<maxjezy> "jo, fan ja tackar ja!"
<maxjezy> annars är nog posten bäst
<maxjezy> har hittat ett  35mm 1.8 på tradera
<maxjezy> säljaren är i sundsvall
<maxjezy> 810 ligger budet på
<maxjezy> 1 timme kvar
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä jag har beställt analog film
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Hahaha xD
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men nu har de ju värsta rean på trigger från UK... bara 739.47 SEK ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Ja det är bra rea det om man tänker på priset innan
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men priserna i kina och hongkong är rätt spridda mellan 380- 1300 kr
<Philip5> verkar också skumt. undrar om det är leveransproblem fortfarande och de tar slut direkt
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du köpa 35an eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du fick ju bara handlar för 350 kr av Flygisoft... inget annat sa din tjej
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fotat många nakna brudar än med din 35a?
<Philip5> ;P
<Flygisoft> Nej det har jag inte gjort :
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> väntar lite till beach 2014?
<Philip5> det är väl till beach 2014 du ska ha din nya tamron så du kan fota på stranden när tjejerna är 100 m bort
<Flygisoft> Haha, inte dum idé det :P
<Philip5> var du inte så du tänkte när du skaffade?
<Flygisoft> Snusk flygis ligger i busken igen
<maxjezy> Philip5: det är skillnad på vad man får göra
<maxjezy> och vad man gör
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> jag är väldigt impulsiv av mig
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag leder nu på 860 spänn
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänk om det är dåligt då?
<Philip5> och så är det ju i plast
<maxjezy> jo fast det duger till min dotter
<maxjezy> hon gillar af
<Philip5> blir ändå du som använder det mest
<maxjezy> näh, jag ligger bakom kanske 2k av exponeringarna
<maxjezy> 18 k har nog dottern knäppt
<maxjezy> såna som är helt out of focus
<maxjezy> näe, ja har inte kollat shuttern på länge
<maxjezy> funderar på att börja fota lite med film
<Flygisoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glz4kSycX2A
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju trevlig den där
<Philip5> jo men inte billig
<Philip5> och tung
<Philip5> och bara manuellt fokus
<Flygisoft> Jo :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men den passar nog bra med din nya tamron
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jo jo
<Flygisoft> Speciellt på min d3100 också
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> helt galet bra objektiv det där
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> sigmas nya 50/1.4 lär också bli grym
<Philip5> och den har af
<maxjezy> nikons 1.4 kostar ju bara 4k väl?
<Philip5> inte riktigt ens
<Philip5> men den är inte kul på f1.4
<maxjezy> bättre att köpa 1.8
<Philip5> jag gjorde det
<Philip5> 1.8 har också en snabbare fokus
<Philip5> 1.8 är lite skarpare än 1.4 om båda kör f4.0 medan 1.4 är marginellt skarpare på 2.0
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du 35an också?
<Philip5> men 1.4an kan ju fota på just 1.4 även om det inte är bästa kontrasten där direkt och nästan dålig där så har man ju möjligheten
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> är den bra full öppen?
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> inte ens lite bra?
<Philip5> fast för dig duger den nog öppen ;)
<Philip5> den har CA och fringing helt öppen som jag stör mig på
<Philip5> är ju inget ovanligt men ändå
<maxjezy> jag konverterar ändå allt till svartvitt innan jag printar
<Philip5> och kör väl bara 1080p ;)
<maxjezy> aa, men ja ska skaffa 4k kamera
<maxjezy> får se om de kommer något till våren
<Philip5> kom hu någon nu
<Philip5> ju
<maxjezy> men de är så croppigt med panasonic
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ja satsar nog på fullframe om canon kommer med en 4k kamera
<maxjezy> som inte kostar mer än 10 k
<maxjezy> men de kommer aldrig hända :)
<maxjezy> http://www.eoshd.com/content/5147/canon-announce-35mm-full-frame-4k-dslr
<Philip5> inte inom en nära framtid iaf
<maxjezy> nä, nikon kommer väl med en 4k i deras nästa modell av budgetkameror
<maxjezy> D3400
<maxjezy> det får duga
<maxjezy> jag blev överbudad
<maxjezy> så nu står jag här utan
<maxjezy> 930 som maxbud hade jag
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, kan du maila mig dina uppgifter
<maxjezy> du kan maila de på pm om du inte vill att de ska mailas här i kanalen
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Skriv din mail så skickar jag där
<maxjezy> Flygisoft jag skriver den i PM
<maxjezy> Flygisoft skriver du ett mail sen
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-14
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du börjat deala med Flygisoft?
<maxjezy> Philip5, inte ännu
<maxjezy> försöker bilda någon slags kontakt via mail men jag får inget mail från Flygisoft
<Philip5> är han hård att förhandla med
<maxjezy> jag väntar på uppgifter om vart jag ska betala 
<Philip5> plus administrativa kostnader
<Philip5> och faktureringsavgift
<maxjezy>  vi får se hur mailet ser ut
<maxjezy> riktigt tråkigt att jag inte vann 35an igår
<maxjezy> det är alltid så på tradera att någon ska sätta maxbud som är nära nypris
<Philip5> vad slutade den på?
<maxjezy> 960 tror jag det var
<Philip5> normalt pris då
<maxjezy> men det var så osäkert med skicket, ingen bild och inget om att det varit filter på osv.
<Philip5> jag köte min begadnad för tusenlappen men då gjorde jag upp affären öga mot öga och kunde testa den
<maxjezy> detta skulle bli öga mot öga med
<maxjezy> men det är ju endå svårt att backa ur om det är fel
<maxjezy> man har ingått ett avtal om man budar och vinner
<maxjezy> Philip5, sverige spelar mot korea nu
<maxjezy> ho ho hockey!
<Philip5> kälkhockey eller?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> Flygisoft är botta
<maxjezy> ingen kontakt alls sedan jag skickade mitt pm
<maxjezy> funkar bnc på pm?
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du Flygisoft's privata mailadress?
<maxjezy> Philip5: stämmer det att mediamarkt har 2 nikongluggar?
<maxjezy> borde de inte ha fler?
<maxjezy> sökte på nikkor
<maxjezy> det var ju dumt
<Philip5> har inte hans
<Philip5> mediamarkt här i uppsala har i alla fall närmare dussinet nikongluggar
<maxjezy> har de 35an tror du?
<Philip5> brukar de ha
<Philip5> har inte varit där sedan i somras
<Philip5> men det var väldigt få nikongluggar på webben
<Philip5> finns annars på netonnet
<maxjezy> jag pratade precis med siba
<maxjezy> de bekräftade att det inte fanns i butik i ett endaste butik i landet
<maxjezy> men de kommer in nästa vecka
<maxjezy> vill inte köpa av nätbutik för de är så jobbiga
<maxjezy> får åka aslångt och hämta skiten
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
<Philip5> aha, konstigt
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ja PM sparas på min BNC
<Philip5> konstigt tycker jag dock det är att elgiganten inte säljer nikonobjektiv alls. det enda nikon de säljer är instegsmodeller som 3000-serien med kittglugg och sedan kompaktkameror
<Philip5> de nästan bara canon
<Flygisoft> Philip5: FÃ¥tt objektivet nu
<Flygisoft> Var ju något större och tyngre än tidigare modellen :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo det är ju en del skillnad och mycket bättre
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hunnit fota några test? tamrons VC är rätt grym. liksom greppar fast i bilden och släpper den inte
<Flygisoft> Bildstabiliseringen verkar ju riktigt nice det lilla jag testade nyss
<Philip5> på gott och ont
<Flygisoft> Man märker ju stor skillnad när man stänger av den iaf
<Philip5> omkomposition med VC på gör ju att man liksom flyttar sig som i rutmönster. med nikons VR och sigmas motsvarande så är det ju mer möljdsamt och mest minskar skakningar
<Philip5> tamrons håller fast bilden
<Philip5> möljdsamt=följdsamt
<Flygisoft> Ah :P
<Philip5> eller vad tycker du?
<Philip5> du som är proffs och har sånt nu ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> tekniken jobbar lite olika för en med dem
<Philip5> bra på olika sätt
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> har du VR på någon glugg?
<Flygisoft> Mjo på kit 18-55
<Philip5> då kanske du kan jämföra
<Flygisoft> Mjo, har aldrig testat VR på det objektivet riktigt se hur bra det egentligen är
<Philip5> vet inte heller om tamrons VC surrar så mycket efter man hållit in avtryckaren heller
<Flygisoft> Lite gör den
<Philip5> på min 105 micro med VR II så surrar ju VR lite efteråt också innan den stannar
<Philip5> gör tamrons också det? minns inte
<Flygisoft> Jo den gör det
<Philip5> ok
<Flygisoft> Man gör när den drar igång och är igång, så när den stängs av
<Flygisoft> hör*
<Philip5> nä jag gillar den gluggen du fått förutom att den är så ljussvag
<Flygisoft> Jo det är lite synd men känns ändå som det är bra grejer för pengarna
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och hade den varit ljusstark så hade den varit mycket mycket dyrare
<Flygisoft> Haha jo det brukar ju vara så :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer grannarna vara rätt osäkra i helgen när du paparazzifotar in i andras lägenheter från din... :O
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Ja nu ser ju till och med blixten liten ut på kameran
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du måste skaffa en större blixt!!
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Köpa sån där softbox man drar öve
<Flygisoft> över*
<Philip5> minst
<Philip5> eller en v850
<maxjezy> Philip5 elgiganten har ju 40 mm 2.8 macro
<Philip5> inte här i uppsala 
<Philip5> eller så har de då en glugg
<Flygisoft> 40mm macro, vad använder man sånt till?
<maxjezy> aha, alltså de har 2 st på hemsidan att välja på
<Philip5> bra fråga
<maxjezy> så om de har de i butik är en annan fråga
<Philip5> 40 mm är jäkligt jobbigt för macro
<Flygisoft> Känns ju som det
<Philip5> får ha grejerna inne i linsen för att vara nära
<Flygisoft> haha
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/catalog/foto-video/se_objektiv/objektiv?SearchParameter=%26%40QueryTerm%3D*%26CategoryUUIDLevel2%3DxC6sGQVpt5wAAAE2u6xR8jBO%26ManufacturerName%3DNikon%26discontinued%3D0%26online%3D1%26%40Sort.ProductListPrice%3D0
<Philip5> insekter blir livrädda
<Flygisoft> Kommer något stort öga och försöker äta upp dig
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> 3 st hade de
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha en 60mm bara för att fota av mina analoga negativ med
<Philip5> känns bara lite dyrt bara för den saken
<Philip5> 60mm macro dvs
<maxjezy> är det inte bättre med en scanner?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> bara enklare med scanner
<maxjezy> ok
<Flygisoft> Just 60mm är det som är bäst för det eller?
<Philip5> riktigt dyra scannrar är närmastevis lika bra som att fota av dem
<Philip5> 60mm är bra arbetsavstånd på kanske 10-15 cm från negativet
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> jag har ju 105 mm och då blir det kanske på 50 cm arbetsavstånd
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, har du skickat mail
<Flygisoft> Ah jo blir ju lite skillnad
<maxjezy> eller har du backat ur?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jag har skickat
<maxjezy> jag kommer inte in på min mail, google verkar nere
<Flygisoft> :/
<Philip5> hehe, google verkar nere... :D
<Flygisoft> Fick felmeddelande först att du din mail var fel men sen gick det iväg
<Philip5> bara för maxjezy
<Flygisoft> Så kanske är någon bugg där
<maxjezy> kommer ni in på google?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> sökmotorn funkar inte, gmail funkar inte
<maxjezy> youtube funkar
<maxjezy> nuså. mailen funkar
<maxjezy> såg ditt mail nu
<maxjezy> men nu blir de kebab
<Flygisoft> Säkert din DNS-server som fuckar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Otroligt £59.99 + frakt för YN-622n-tx från UK nu
<maxjezy> Flygisoft är de fyra första siffrorna clearing?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> är det en personkonto eller bankkonto?
<maxjezy> jag kan välja mellan bankkonto eller personkonto eller plusgiro
<Flygisoft> Bankkonto har jag för mig
<Flygisoft> Personkonto är med personnummer tror jag
<Flygisoft> Clearingnummer i andra svenska banker är fyrsiffriga. Här listas clearingnummerserier för några svenska banker:
<Flygisoft> Nordea: 1100-1199, 1400-2099, 3000-3399, 3410-4999.
<Flygisoft> (För personkonton i Nordea: Markera "Personkonto")
<maxjezy> det är alltså bankkonto
<maxjezy> för personkonto så försvinner alternativet med clearing
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> Drar du in pengar för frakt sen eller hur gör du?
<maxjezy> ja satte in 500
<maxjezy> det dröjer väl 3-9 dagar innan du ser dem på ditt konto
<maxjezy> våra banker är ju inte bästa vänner precis
<maxjezy> finns det någon gammal blixt som funkar till nya nikon dx kameror?
<maxjezy> som inte är sådär hightech
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Kamera_Nikon_F_301_52234869.htm?ca=4&w=1
<maxjezy> funkar tex en sån här blixt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja nästan rea... fast när man vet att normalpriset är £39.99 så är det fortfarande lite dyrt :(
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ah okej
<Philip5> maxjezy: sådan blixt ska du inte ha på modern kamera för den typen tror jag har för stark spänning som kan bränna sönder kameran
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Ska försöka skicka det i helgen, ska bara leta reda på kartongen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja någon månad till så kanske
<Philip5> hehe verkar inte bättre
<Philip5> väldigt drygt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du kan köpa sådana här gamlingar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-Speedlight-SB-22-Shoe-Mount-Flash-for-Nikon-/181349022628
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ser på kontakten på själva foten där hur de bör se ut
<maxjezy> Philip5 de var billiga
<Philip5> maxjezy: eller så köper du en ny yn-560 men den har inte ttl
<Flygisoft> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/kategori/13357467/standardblixtar#category=13357467&sortby=price&sortorder=asc
<Flygisoft> Några yongnuo blixtar där till och med
<maxjezy> Flygisoft har pengar redan kommit in?
<Flygisoft> Alla en verkade det som
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Tror jag inte men du blåser väl mig inte? :P
<maxjezy> näe men man vet aldrig med swedbank
<maxjezy> har hört att de är opålitliga som sjutton
<Philip5> maxjezy: köp sådan yn-blixt som Flygisoft köpte. bästa och mest prisvärda du kan skaffa
<Philip5> mest prisvärd iaf
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Tjejen bytte faktiskt från swedbank till nordea för hon blev less på deras service
<maxjezy> Transaktionstyp	 Uttag	 Referens	 ÖVF VIA INTERNET
<maxjezy> Beskrivning	 Övf via internet	 Bankreferens	
<maxjezy> Bokföringsdatum	 14-03-14	 Belopp	 -500,00
<maxjezy> Transaktionsdatum	 14-03-14	 Meddelande	 ÖVF VIA INTERNET
<maxjezy> d'r ser du att det är överfört
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> men konstigt nog så fanns det inget som bevisar att det är till ditt konto
<Flygisoft> Ja jag är då nöjd med min blixt faktiskt
<maxjezy> jag ska ta tummen ur röven och byta jag med
<maxjezy> men det får bli när jag är riktigt trött på dem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har blixten kommit till användning eller sparas den mest till när den kan vara bra att ha?
<Flygisoft> Nerå jag använder den faktiskt
<Philip5> när du fotar brudarna?
<Flygisoft> Går ju inte göra med popup blixten när det väl behövs
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> köra*
<Flygisoft> Jo precis alla nakna brudar som kommer hit mer eller mindre varje dag
<Philip5> har du testat din softbox något?
<Flygisoft> Nopp det har jag inte
<maxjezy> softboxar på båda sidor av huvudet ger nice effekt
<maxjezy> brorsan min tog en bild på mig så
<maxjezy> blev riktigt bra
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är det inget AF-hjälp på YN-560?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> och den har inte ttl
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> bara manuell men lika mycket kraft som i din
<Flygisoft> YN565 då?
<Philip5> som din men ingen hss
<Flygisoft> Aha
<Philip5> så den funkar bara i 1/250 som snabbast
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jag har ju 2 st yn565 för din fanns inte när jag köpte dem :(
<Philip5> och så har jag 2 st yn560-II
<Flygisoft> Så några studio blixtar på det :P
<Philip5> bara 3 st :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> och en nikon sb-700
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för objektiv då?
<Philip5> i singular?!
<Philip5> jag har flera ;)
<Flygisoft> Plural
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> 35, 50, 85, 105, 17-50, 80-200
<Philip5> de olika mm har jag
<Philip5> de första tre är f1.8 och de andra är alla f2.8
<Flygisoft> En hel del grejer med andra ord då :P
<Flygisoft> Så har du väl lite annat utöver det med, softboxar triggers etc
<Philip5> finns lite
<Philip5> jupp, ett gäng
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Så något dyrt fint stativ också ;D
<Flygisoft> Fast där har du väl både tri och mono
<Flygisoft> eller? :P
<Philip5> 2 st tripods, ett i kolfiber och ett i aluminium och en monopod i aluminium
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Hur länge har du grejat med foto?
<Philip5> jag höpp på i högstadiet och till något år efter gymnasiet med analogt och sedan blev det inget på länge tills jag skaffade en kompakt och körde med den ett år kanske innan jag köpte nikon d7000 när den kom och började mer på allvar igen
<Philip5> höpp=höll
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<maxjezy> mitt bästa objektiv är 75-150 f3.5
<maxjezy> det är också väldigt ovanligt
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, har du min adress?
<Philip5> maxjezy: din adress är väl inte så viktig nu när han fått pengarna ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Nu drar jag från IRC för alltid
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Svara på mailet med din adress bara :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: imorgon har vi sm i isracing här i uppsala... kanske vore något som du kunde invigt din nya glugg med ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo jo :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man ser verkligen hur bilden blir låst, specielt när AF-lamporna går igång på blixten, dom rör på sig men inte motivet
<Philip5> nä den låser ordentligt
<Philip5> nackdelen är om man vil finjustera kompositionen när den är låst för rör du gluggen för det så är den ändå låst
<Flygisoft> Mjo då får man börja om :P
<Philip5> men bra när man hittar rätt
<Philip5> japp, lite så är det
<maxjezy> Flygisoft nu ser du i din epostkorg att jag svarat med min adress och det
<Flygisoft> Jajemen fick precis
<maxjezy> min mailadress är utan Ä
<maxjezy> fast mitt namn är med Ä
<maxjezy> därför förtydligade jag det med mitt namn också
<maxjezy> posten är jättenoga med sånt där om man ska hämta Ut paket
<maxjezy> fick ett avi idag som jag är osäker på om ja kan hämta ut
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxjezy> någon hade stavat mitt efternamn med n istället för m
<Flygisoft> Fick en fin stavning på mitt Slybring
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> men det gick bra?
<Flygisoft> Var en faktura bara inget paket :P
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ spelade ingen roll
<maxjezy> ah, ska ringa och höra med dem innan så jag inte behöver åka dit och hämta luft.
<maxjezy> jag har beställt en scooby doo maskerad dräkt
<Flygisoft> lol
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: känn ingen stress nu i helgen, ta det när du kanske har ett annat ärende på posten eller butiken
<maxjezy> är det 62 mm filter på tamron 70-300?
<Flygisoft> Yes
<maxjezy> fasiken vad bra att jag har filter då :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-15
<Philip5> maxjezy: dealat mycket idag?
<maxjezy> Philip5 lite dåligt
<Philip5> är det pengarnas fel?
<maxjezy> det är väl mest traderas fel
<maxjezy> inget av intresse 
<Philip5> för att folk budar över dig
<Philip5> ?
<maxjezy> finns så lite af-s 
<maxjezy> jag vill ha af-s att buda på
<maxjezy> eller några med fast bländare och vidvinkelzoom
<Philip5> vad vill du ha då?
<maxjezy> m42or
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/302004/203583106/expert-1-2-8-f-35mm-m42-ganga
<maxjezy> kanske detta
<maxjezy> ska vara riktigt fint har jag läst
<Philip5> hehe expert... det var inte igår
<maxjezy> det är snyggt, mjuk fokus och pansarbyggt
<maxjezy> de där verkar också ha en förmåga att hålla, de flesta m42or brukar ju vara trasiga i bländaren
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203618054/sigma-ex-10-20-4-5-6-ex-dc-hsm-passar-nikon
<maxjezy> detta budar jag på
<maxjezy> vetefaen va det kan tänkas landa på, antagligen för mycket
<maxjezy> men tradera är som ett lotteri, ibland kan saker gå obemärkta förbi och man vinner
<maxjezy> plötsligt händer det
<maxjezy> måste köpa ett skåp att ha alla mina kameraprylar i
<maxjezy> garderoben är full
<maxjezy> tjenare
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-16
<Flygisoft> Varför gör dom inte om tradera som ebay är?
<Flygisoft> Då det ändå verkar vara ebay som driver tradera
<maxjezy> Flygisoft. gillar du inte tradera?
<maxjezy> håller en nikon sb blixt i evigheter? 
<maxjezy> eller är det något som måste bytas ut då å då?
<maxjezy> sitter och tittar på en nikon sb 400
<maxjezy> imorgon kommer nog lite objektiv om man har tur
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203638756/af-micro-nikkor-60mm-1-2-8
<maxjezy> är det inte ett sånt du ska ha?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203169670/objektiv-nikon-nikkor-50-mm-af-1-1-8d
<maxjezy> i denna annons så står det att man inte ska förväxla detta objektivet med G objektivet som är rena skräpet..
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill ha G modellen
<maxjezy> okey
<Philip5> men har annat mer prioriterat så frågan är om/när det blir
<Philip5> zlaaaatan
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska inte köpa en sådan här då som jag själv köpte senast? :)  http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203675664/nikon-af-s-vr-105-2-8g-if-ed-micro-nikkor
<Philip5> fast jag tycker det borde vara förbud på att folk ens använder sig av produktbilder från tillverkaren. ska det vara bilder så ska de vara på det faktiska objektivet
<Philip5> maxjezy: den här skulle jag däremot vilja ha men den lär gå upp rätt bra innan tiden är ute för annars är det konstigt. http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/204006548/nikon-135mm-1-2d
<maxjezy> jag har redan 135mm som jag är riktigt nöjd med
<maxjezy> men 105 letar jag
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203894915/nikon-nikkor-105mm-2-5-ai-sn-846483-
<maxjezy> lär nog bli ett sånt
<maxjezy> köpte soffa idag så det får vänta lite 
<Philip6> maxjezy: men du har inte en 135 med DC
<Philip6> om du ska ha en 105a så ska du ju ha den här ;) http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/203675664/nikon-af-s-vr-105-2-8g-if-ed-micro-nikkor
<maxjezy> jo men såna pengar har jag inte
<Philip6> inte??
<maxjezy> det är inte värt att lägga pengarna på ett sånt objektiv för mig
<Philip6> du har väl njurar att sälja?!?! :P
<maxjezy> om jag fotade lika många brudar som du kanske
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> köpte en fin soffa idag iaf som jag ska fota bruudar i
<maxjezy> till min studio
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> man undrar ju varför pressfotografer har så dyra objektiv
<maxjezy> deras bilder hamnar ju ofast i en papperstidning i helt katastrofalt litet format
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu börjar ju triggern närma sig £39
<Philip5> inte minst för att de också är stryktåliga
<maxjezy> Philip5 är sb 400 värd?
<Philip5> vet inte vad den är värd. skulle inte köpa en
<maxjezy> den kostar runt 1000lappen
<Philip5> gör den kanske men det känns bortkastat
<maxjezy> finns de något bättre för det priset?
<Philip5> den är ju som en starkare pop-up blixt bara
<Philip5> en blixt från YN kostar ju runt 1000lappen
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN568EX-YN-568EX-TTL-High-Speed-Flash-Speedlite-for-Nikon-D5100-D7000-D4-/271217574129
<Philip5> en sådan som Flygisoft har
<Philip5> bättre blixt för pengarna får man inte
<maxjezy> finns de i sverige?
<Philip5> inte lika billigt
<maxjezy> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1003548190/yongnuo-blixt-yn-560-iii
<maxjezy> oj, inte samma.
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> en annan modell som är helt manuell
<maxjezy> finns det något fäste för blixt som man kan sätta på en kul led på stativ tex?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men oftast sätter man den på en sådan här då http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1003922377/lastolite-tilthuvud-med-paraplyfaeste-och-staellbar-blixtsko
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft, lever du?
